# Audi A3/S3 8V VCDS / VAG-COM Modification list



## FxTSI (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi everybody! I'm trying to compile a list of VCDS mods for the new A3 platform, similar to what has been done for other models. This is the first iteration, it would be great if this could be put as a sticky and the first page got updated with new codes or validation of the current ones.

I have not tested any of the codes, I'll be doing that in a couple of weeks with a friend's A3 1.2T.

*FULL LIST: (UPDATED FEB 01/2014)*

*Security Access to modules*
--------------------
If certain module is locked, you should go to "Security Access" and enter the proper code:
For [09] Central Electronics the code is 31347 - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
For [03] ABS Brakes the code is 40168?????????? (doesn’t seem to work)
For [10] Parking aid the code is 71679

*[09] CENTRAL ELECTRONICS*

Acoustic (Alarm Beep) on Lock - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
--------------------
NOTE: Car makes one chirping sound, does not use the horn.
[09] Central Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rueckmeldung verriegeln (Lock acoustic feedback)
CHANGE: Set each or one of them to Yes

Acoustic (Alarm Beep) on Unlock - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
--------------------
NOTE: Car makes two chirping sounds, does not use the horn.
[09] Central Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Acknowledgement Signals - Akustische Rueckmeldung entriegen (Un-lock acoustic feedback)
CHANGE: Set each or one of them to Yes

Acoustic Lock Menu (only for lock, enable/disable using DIS) - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
--------------------
NOTE: From factory there was no option to enable/disable using DIS.
[09] Central Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Acknowledgement Signals -Menuesteuerung akustische Rueckmeldung 
CHANGE: Set Yes

Visual confirmation of comfort closing - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
--------------------
[09] Central Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Acknowledgement Signals – Comfort closing ack??? (need to check it back) 
CHANGE: Set Yes

Adaptation of the turn signal cycle - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
--------------------
[09] Central Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Channel (2) Select Turn signal control convenience turn signal flasher cycles – Set 1-5 (def=3)

Adjustment of the interval of the headlamp cleaning system (SWRA) - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[09] Central Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Channel (1) - Number of operations front windshield wipers wash per SRA activation – Set value
Channel (3) - windscreen wipers SRA washing time – Set value

Disable DRL's in Light Switch 'O' Position - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[09] Central Electronics -> Adaptation ->
(9) Tagfahrlicht-Tagfahrlicht nur in Schalterstellung AUTO
CHANGE: Set Active

Activation of the parking light the rear lights to LED daytime running lights - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[09] Central Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Channel (6) - daytime running lights activated additionally … -> Active

Disabling the daytime running lights with the handbrake applied - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[09] Central Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Select off when handbrake daytime running lights - channel (5) - Active

Cornering lights with Fog Lights - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[09] Central Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Channel Leuchte12NL LB45-light function B12 -> Adjust Value on cornering left
Channel Leuchte13NL RB5-light function B13 -> Adjust Value on cornering right

Adjusting the speed thresholds for activating the fog lamps - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[09] Central Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Channel (3) select static cornering light lower speed threshold -> Set value (def=0)
Channel (4) select static cornering light upper speed threshold -> Set value (def=32km/h)

*[52] DOOR ELECTRONICS, PASSENGER*

Passenger-side mirror lowering when reversing - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
--------------------
[52] Door electronics, passenger -> Long coding -> Byte 04
CHANGE: Enable Bits 2 and 3

*[17] INSTRUMENT CLUSTER*

Enable Pointer Test / Staging / Staging - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
--------------------
[17] Instruments -> Coding -> Byte 1 ->
CHANGE: Enable Bit 0

Set Oil Temperature on all DIS Menus - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
--------------------
[17] Instruments -> Long Coding -> Byte 10
CHANGE: Tick Bit 1. Display Oil Temperature

Activation of the lap timer / lap counter in the FIS - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13 (DIDN’T WORK)
--------------------
NOTE: Seems to work only with Color Information System
[17] Instruments -> Long Coding -> Byte 1 ->
CHANGE: Enable Bit 3

Display the oil temperature gauge in the FIS laptimer (same as above)
--------------------
[17] Instruments -> Long Coding -> Byte 1 ->
CHANGE: Enable Bit 3

Activation of the switching recommendation in the FIS - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
--------------------
[17] Instruments -> Long Coding -> Byte 1 ->
CHANGE: Enable Bit 5

Disable seatbelt warning - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
--------------------
[17] Instruments -> Long Coding -> Byte 0 ->
CHANGE: Set bits 2-4 using combo box

Adjust tire circumference (bigger tires) - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[17] Instruments -> Long Coding -> Byte 3 ->
CHANGE: Set bits 0-2 using combo box (not documented)

Deactivation of message / tone with ignition on - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[17] Instruments -> Adaptation ->
Ignition active message - change to "No display" (Default value: driver's door)

Enable display of cylinder deactivation - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[17] Instruments -> Adaptation ->
Select channel cylinder deactivation - Change to enabled (Default value: No display)

Change start screen - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[17] Instruments -> Long Coding -> Byte 9 ->
CHANGE: Set bits 0-2 using combo box (not documented)

Display navigation/compass - NOT TESTED (is compass built int, need to test)
--------------------
[17] Instruments -> Long Coding -> Byte 10 ->
CHANGE: Set bit 6, and also Byte 9 bit 3 to change position to bottom

Indirect TPMS - NOT TESTED (need coding for [03]Brakes and possibly [19]Canbus)
--------------------
[17] Instruments -> Long Coding -> Byte 4 ->
CHANGE: Set bit 0
[03] Brakes -> Long Coding -> Byte ??? ->
CHANGE: Set bits ???, ???

*[03] BRAKES ELECTRONICS*

Adaptation of the dynamic start-off - NOT TESTED
-------------------- 
[03] Brakes Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Select Dynamic pull -> Change value (Default value: quick)

Adaptation of Hill Start Assistant - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[03] Brakes Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Select Berganfahrassistent??? -> Change value

Adaptation of the functional state of the Auto Hold setting - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[03] Brakes Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Select AUTO HOLD function state -> Set value: (Default: last setting)
Last setting: AUTO HOLD uses the last defined setting which was set over the button
never active: AUTOHOLD not automatically activated
always active: AUTO HOLD always enabled

*[10] PARK ASSIST*

Adjust Switch Off Speed For Parking Plus - NOT TESTED
-------------------- 
[10] Park/Steer Assist -> Adaptation ->
Abschaltgeschwindigkeit fur Einparkhilfe or Switch off speed for parking assist
CHANGE: Set to a speed you like (Standard is 10 km/h)

Adaptation of the threshold for display of the distance to the object - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[10] Parking aid 2 -> Adaptation ->
Select distance to the curb -> Adjust value (Default value: 15 cm)

Deactivation activation tone of the parking aid - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[10] Parking aid 2 -> Adaptation ->
Select activation tone for parking aid - Adjust value (Default value: on)

Adjustment of the requirement for lowering the audio when in parking aid - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[10] Parking aid 2 -> Adaptation ->
Select Request Audio lowering -> Adjust value (Default value: yes)

Visual representation of the parking aid (Audi Parking System APS) - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[10] Parking aid 2 -> Long coding -> Byte 2 ->
CHANGE: Set Bit 0 - visual representation parking sensors

*[5F] Information electronics*

Enable / disable the Eject Lock CD / DVD drive (rentals and other situations) - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[5F] Information Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Select channel CD eject button or eject lock -> Activate (Eject Lock active)

Adjusting the microphone sensitivity - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[5F] Information electronics -> Adaptation ->
Select Mikrofonempfindlichtkeit (Microphone sensitivity) – Change value

*[08] CLIMATRONIC/HVAC*

Adjustment of the seat heater level lowering time (level 3 to 2) - NOT TESTED
-------------------- 
[08] HVAC -> Adaptation ->
Select time until heated seats redemption level 3 to level 2 -> Adjust value (def=10min)
(Value 0 = no automatic lowering) 

Adjustment of the seat heater level lowering time (level 2 to 1) - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[08] HVAC -> Adaptation ->
Select time until heated seats redemption level 2 to level 1 -> Adjust value (def=0)
(Value 0 = no automatic lowering) 

Storage of the last set seat heating stage - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[08] HVAC -> Adaptation ->
Select channel storage of the seat heater level driver -> active (def=not active)
Select channel storage of the passenger seat heating stage -> active (def=not active)

Adjusting the reheating of the parking heater??? - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[08] HVAC -> Adaptation ->
Select Post-heat heater – Change value (Default: 10 minutes)

*[19] CAN BUS*

Disable Start-stop - NOT TESTED
--------------------
[19] Can Gateway -> Adaptation ->
Channel (1) Start/Stop -> Change value from -50 to the new value of 50 - click Do It
Channel (2) Start/Stop -> Change value from -50 to the new value of 50 - click Do It.

--------------------
*OTHER PROCEDURES:*
--------------------

Access MMI engineering menu
--------------------
The engineering menu can be accessed with the following combination: Back button + Navigation button 1 (top left). 

MMI Reset / Restart using monkey grip 
--------------------
The MMI system in the Audi A3 8V can be restarted by following: Menu button + Confirmation button + Navigation key 3 (top right). The MMI then shuts down and restarts. Takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Daaaaaaaaaaang! 

Once I get the FAQ for the forum set up, this will be the first thread to go into it. I don't imagine we'll have a whole lot of development here until we get the US cars on the ground, but you've already saved us a lot of time. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Awesome. I see start/stop deactivation listed... will that allow full defeat of the system even after restarting the car?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

I believe that with start/stop there's a button which disables it--the 2nd from the left:


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

Curious, some of those items seem like they should be easily adjusted through the MMI system, eg: alarm beep on lock/unlock and the mirrors dipping on reverse.

Nice starting list though.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

mike3141 said:


> I believe that with start/stop there's a button which disables it--the 2nd from the left:


Correct but it likely re-enables with each cycle of the ignition and has to be disabled every time the car starts. It's pretty herky in cars I've been in with this feature.


----------



## FxTSI (Jun 4, 2011)

v6er said:


> Curious, some of those items seem like they should be easily adjusted through the MMI system, eg: alarm beep on lock/unlock and the mirrors dipping on reverse.
> 
> Nice starting list though.


Thanks!

From what I've read, to activate the alarm beep on lock option on the MMI you have to use VCDS, at least in some A3s as the option is disabled. Also Beep on unlock does not seem to be configurable via MMI so far (I'm sure the option is there but hasn't been found).


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

If you have access to a non-LED headlamp car, can you poke around a bit and see if there's a way to get the running light diffuser to also serve as the turn signal? I know it's integrated into the diffuser in the LED headlamp, and I know the xenon headlamp has a dedicated filament turn signal, but I'm not willing to completely write off the possibility that Audi puts a dual-color LED setup into the diffuser in all headlamps and just deactivates the turn signal functionality in non-LED cars.


----------



## FxTSI (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll do that. The 1.2T has been ordered with Xenon Plus Headlights so at least we have the proper hardware.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

do you guys know what is the vagcom equivalent for mercedes cars?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Perhaps this?

http://abritus72.com/commandermb32.html


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

thanks! been asking in the CLA forum but people there are not too technical (shhh!), all they seem to care about is the illuminated star. Oh well...


----------



## lotusfirst (Jan 24, 2014)

fxtsi, look forward to your test result! especially on the mirror dipping during reverse and start/stop!eace:


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

lotusfirst said:


> fxtsi, look forward to your test result! especially on the mirror dipping during reverse and start/stop!eace:


interested in mirror dipping as well myself.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Traditionally, mirror dipping has been dependent on power seats. I hope they can buck that trend and hook it up for the S3, which won't have power seats if the super sport seat option is selected.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

A model year or two of the 8P had the ability to adjust weighting of the steering via vagcom. Sounds like the weighting of the 8V is borderline even in Dynamic mode. Odds it'll be adjustable? The Drive Select parameters, are they at the high/low of an unseen range already or is it possible there's adjustable wiggle room with the right coding?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I can't speak to coding, but I can say that some review I read recently claimed that weighting is at a BMW level in the most aggressive mode with Drive Select.


----------



## FxTSI (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, here we go, I had the car today. It was a base 1.2T version, with the only upgrade being Xenon headlights/rear leds and Audi Sound System with subwoofer. Not a great number of modules to play with, and also VCDS 12.12 didn't have most of the labels, specially in [09] Central electronics. Also most of the labels were in german, so it was difficult to understand.

Here's the autoscan (the car had some errors as they tried an external chip):

Friday,31,January,2014,19:30:22:13006
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: ??? License Plate: AUDI



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8V (5Q0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 42 44 52 55 5F

VIN:---------------- 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CJZA) Labels: 04E-907-309-V1.clb
Part No SW: 04E 906 016 B HW: 04E 907 309 A
Component: 1.2l R4 TSI H08 6387 
Revision: WAH08--- 
Coding: 02110012230400082000
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM12TFS01104E906016B 001008
ROD: EV_ECM12TFS01104E906016B.rod
VCID: 21422E4530FB2416BBD-8074

4 Faults Found:
4124 - Sensor Reference Voltage B 
P0651 00 [032] - Open Circuit
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38 km
Date: 2014.01.30
Time: 19:26:54

20120 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31) 
P0237 00 [096] - Signal too Low
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38 km
Date: 2014.01.30
Time: 19:26:57

4167 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31) 
P0237 00 [032] - Signal too Low
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

20572 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) 
P0113 00 [032] - Signal too High
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 38 km
Date: 2014.01.30
Time: 19:27:20

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 5Q0-907-379.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 379 AA HW: 5Q0 907 379 G
Component: ESC H31 0457 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 63103000000E7B
Coding: 10F16AA224200A6C017E060741C72508562450806082A4B2002100080608
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB 033001
ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB_AU37.rod
VCID: 7BFE3C2DF2D7AEC6C11-802E

3 Faults Found:
8274 - Databus 
U1123 00 [008] - Received Error Message
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 46
Mileage: 38 km
Date: 2014.01.30
Time: 19:26:56

8330 - Databus 
U1122 00 [008] - Implausible Message
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 46
Mileage: 38 km
Date: 2014.01.30
Time: 19:26:56

32872 - Databus 
U1123 00 [008] - Received Error Message
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 46
Mileage: 38 km
Date: 2014.01.30
Time: 19:26:57


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (E87) Labels: 8V0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 8V0 820 047 D HW: 8V0 820 047 D
Component: AC Manuell el H11 0052 
Revision: 20021000 Serial number: 00000000034186
Coding: 00000004100000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirCondiFrontManAU37X 008018
ROD: EV_AirCondiFrontManAU37X.rod
VCID: 3776E01D8E7F4AA6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 AE HW: 5Q0 937 084 AE
Component: BCM MQBAB H H16 0124 
Serial number: 00011331501039
Coding: 04040A42C001227503044004B30C07000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMCONTI 012001
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_AU37.rod
VCID: 7BFE3C2DF2D7AEC6C11-802E

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8V1 955 119 A HW: 8V1 955 119 
Component: WWS370 131102 041 0580 
Serial number: 131104080452
Coding: 0A47F7

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559 A HW: 8U0 955 559 A
Component: G397_RLS H06 0002 
Serial number: 20125224 
Coding: 00006C

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8V0 941 531 K HW: 8V0 941 531 K
Component: E1 - LDS MQB H05 0032 
Serial number: 29 08 2013 00000331

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 8V0 951 177 HW: 5Q0 951 172 
Component: Sensor, DWA 005 0315 
Serial number: 000000000ZY1326721WH

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5Q0 951 605 HW: 5Q0 951 605 
Component: Sirene, DWA 004 0311 
Serial number: 00000000000058092602

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5Q0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 655 L HW: 5Q0 959 655 L
Component: AirbagVW20 009 0349 
Serial number: 003GER01DEY-
Coding: 98CCC000000000005C540000004800000065
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X 002126
ROD: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X.rod
VCID: 499296E5E88BCC5603D-801C

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 002 310 13
Component: SideSensor_Df 001 0887 
Serial number: 35767000000750681E0Q
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 002 310 13
Component: SideSensor_Pf 001 0887 
Serial number: 35867000000450681E0O
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 400 811 13
Component: SideSensor_Dr 001 6149 
Serial number: 3516502A11118A35C2E4
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 400 811 13
Component: SideSensor_Pr 001 6149 
Serial number: 3526502A91118A33D1DA
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 400 410 13
Component: FrontSensor_D 001 6149 
Serial number: 3556502991171FE1C36J
Coding: 2D2D2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5Q0-953-549.clb
Part No SW: 8V0 953 521 BM HW: 5Q0 953 549 C
Component: Lenks. Modul 002 0110 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 11111304400104
Coding: 8408
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSKLOMQB 017001
ROD: EV_SMLSKLOMQB.rod
VCID: 8608DDD93915632E2EF-80D3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5G0-920-XXX-17.clb
Part No SW: 8V0 920 860 E HW: 8V0 920 860 E
Component: KOMBI H02 2220 
Coding: 078402002A8000080500A800100000
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB 008031
ROD: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB_AU37.rod
VCID: 3C7CFF31B75969FE88B-8069

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 530 Q HW: 5Q0 907 530 F
Component: GW MQB High 125 1164 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 0001260711
Coding: 01010008200864005B000208000B00000001000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewLear 010015
ROD: EV_GatewLear_AU37.rod
VCID: 3F86883DA64F72E6AD9-806A

Generator: 

Multifunction unit control module: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 951 528 HW: 8U0 951 528 
Component: E221 - MFL H02 0014 
Serial number: 31 10 2013 A1285717

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 393 B HW: 5Q0 959 393 B
Component: TSG FS 020 0025 
Serial number: 29101301100760
Coding: 00100E204100040100001002
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMINKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 3E78F539A1457BEEA6F-806B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: 5Q0-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 909 144 P HW: 5Q0 909 144 P
Component: EPS_MQB_ZFLS 122 1043 
Coding: 0102
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisMQB 010031
ROD: EV_SteerAssisMQB.rod
VCID: 41828EC5D0BB0416DBD-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 392 B HW: 5Q0 959 392 B
Component: TSG BFS 020 0025 
Serial number: 03111303110003
Coding: 001006204100040100001002
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMINKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 3D7AF235AC4360F6BF5-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range (J431) Labels: 5Q0-907-357.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 357 HW: 6R0 907 357 A
Component: LWR-ECU 005 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 010A000001000000
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRMQB 001110
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRMQB.rod
VCID: F5EAAA1554F378B6375-80A0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8V0 035 840 B HW: 8V0 035 840 B
Component: MU-S--ER 040 0420 
Serial number: A3E01211133177
Coding: 01730000FF0A000021220001001A00002F0001440100010002
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUStd6C3PASE 002020
ROD: EV_MUStd6C3PASE_AU37.rod
VCID: 346CD7119F09A1BE40B-8061

Seat Adjustment Driver Side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8V0 919 603 B HW: 8V0 919 603 B
Component: DU Std H48 0013 
Serial number: AUZ8Z9DM700HC1 

Sound System: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8V0 919 614 B HW: 8V0 919 614 B
Component: ControlUnit_B H33 0037 
Serial number: C1000024091300020193

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Some interesting stuff:

1) There appears to be a direct option to enable torque steer compensation (like I did in my GLI) when you have more power (options still not decoded):









2) There's an option to change tire diameter, so you can use wheels with some difference in circumference from stock (options still not decoded):









Not being able to understand module 9, I can't tell if there's an option to enable turn signal in the led strip. Also can't tell from the outside if there's such an option inside.

Most of the options in my list didn't have the related hardware. I did get the needle sweep working, oil temp in the DIS, seatbelt warning off (don't ask).

Laptimer didn't work (because of the monochrome dis I assume), mirror dip didn't work, no fog lights, start&stop... not really a good car to do some research.

I'll be getting to play with a 1.8T in the following weeks so I might get more done on that car.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Thanks for reporting back!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FxTSI (Jun 4, 2011)

My friend came back today and we tested some other functions (not enabled from factory):

1) Alarm chirp when locking
2) Alarm chirps when unlocking
3) Menu option to enable disable 1) (no option found for 2)
4) Visual confirmations for comfort closing
5) Mirror dip on reverse (had to configure it also)
6) Confort cycles to 5 blinks

As I told before the car is an 1.2T base A3 with Xenons, so most options are not there. VCDS has no codes for the long coding in [09], and most strings in Adaptation are in German so you need to guess or use google translate.

I've updated the list on the first post.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

Nice how ill miss these things on the cla😢

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

I've just lowered my car and can't seem to readjust the headlights. It keeps asking me for a security code to change the values on the headlight level sensors if I try and change them back to 0.

Any ideas how I can try and realign my headlights to not be aimed down all the way?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Pics?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Bump. Is this the only vagcom tweak collection in the 8V forum? If so, can we get this stickied?

Anyone had success unlocking the [5F] module?


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

My car came from the factory with no start and stop feature. I don't even have a button for it. 

Do you think that if I perform the reverse instructions detailed above I can activate it? I wouldn't be able to turn it off from the dash, but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's a couple I've found on other forums and tested:
Security Codes
=========
[03] ABS Brakes is 20103
[09] Central Electronics is 31347
[10] Parking aid is 71679
[13] Auto distance regulation is 14117
[44] Steering Assist is 19249
[A5] Frt Sens. Drv. Assist is 20103
============================================

Disable LEDs with Emergency Brake On
[09] Central Electronics -> Adaptation ->
Channel (6) - daytime running lights activated additionally … -> Active
(daytime running lights-Tagfshrlicht-Tagfahrlicht Dauerfahrlicht bei Handbremse abschalten) - Active
=====================================================================

ACC default distance setting in MMI
[13] Auto distance regulation - security 14117
Adaptation: Option For Presetting of time gap
Change 0 to 1
Save
Reboot MMI (Menu + Push Touch Knob + Top Right Corner Button)
you now have the option to change default distance in the Driver Assistance Menu
=======================================================================

Comfort Closing of windows/sunroof
09-Cent. Elect
Security Access – 31347
Adaptation – 10
(2)-Access control 2-Comfort opening – make Active
(3)-Access control 2-Comfort closing – make Active
(7)-Access control 2-Funk Komfort oeffnen – make Active
(6)-Access control 2- Funk Comfort schliessen – make Active
(27)-Access control 2-Menuesteurung Komfortbedienung einstellbar – set to Adjustable

Some of these will be active already on some cars.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

I forgot to mention the two I'm looking for : 
1. How to disable these amber corner lights that are US only
2. how to get what gear I'm in to display when in D/S mode. It only shows in manual mode here in the US.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

the US cars won't have the start/stop feature and i don't think setting it up in vag-com will allow it to work, but it would be very cool if it did.

this thread needs to be stickied!!!


----------



## soliton (Sep 14, 2014)

I can confirm implementing the comfort closing, passenger-mirror-tilt-on-reverse-gear and 5-blinks-on-turn-signal-tap features in my U.S. 2015 A3 Premium Plus.

Looking for pointers to enable the Audi Drive Select for steering and throttle shift-points, since it should be pure software in the '15 A3.

Thread certainly deserves to be stickied and many thanks to the posters and confirm-posters so far!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> the US cars won't have the start/stop feature and i don't think setting it up in vag-com will allow it to work, but it would be very cool if it did.
> 
> this thread needs to be stickied!!!


Doesn't the US S3 get it with the advanced tech package?


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

araemo said:


> Doesn't the US S3 get it with the advanced tech package?


No, I have that package, it's ACC, Lane Assist, and Pre-Sense.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jgreer3746 said:


> No, I have that package, it's ACC, Lane Assist, and Pre-Sense.


Good, one less thing I'll have to disable. I don't mind start/stop on a manual, because it starts when you push in the clutch, and is at normal speed by the time you have it in gear. But on a DCT it would drive me crazy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey guys, Release 14.10 is now available:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.html

There's no need to use any Beta versions since all of the Beta improvements should be rolled into the Release now. :thumbup:

I would HIGHLY recommend that you run a controller channel map for Adaptation in 09 - Cent Elect before making any changes.

Controller Channels Map function in Applications screen:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/controller-channels-map.html

Tell it to access Controller Address 09
Function = Adaptation
Login = <leave blank>
Output = Pre-label file 

Save that to a safe place for future reference.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I can confirm the following work:

- oil temp display available in all DIS menus
- position 0 to turn off drls

This may be a taboo subject so I apologize in advance if it is, but has anyone been able to unlock controller 5F? The generators I've seen online don't seem to work on my 2015.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

My Ross-Tech order shipped today, so I'll be able to contribute to enabling the start/stop function in a while.

Traffic in Costa Rica is horrible and would greatly help me! And my car is a manual anyways, so it shouldn't be as annoying.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone know if it's possible to keep the active lane assist from turning off? After a few auto steers, it turns off and tells you to resume steering.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not new to VAG, but I am new to VCDS. 

I have read online that a retrofit using the multi function steering wheel of cruise control is possible. I already found the coding for it, but my question is if there's something I have to physically install on the car? 

Also, my car is a 1.2TFSI with a 5 speed manual, where could I start looking to see if I'm able to activate start and stop?


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Could someone here please kindly explain how 'Comfort Closing' works?

I enabled 'Lock when walking away from car' but it doesn't seem to work, windows up or down...

After enabling via VCDS, is there anything else that needs to be done?


Also, what does the below coding actually do as this differs to the original coding I did to enable 'Lock when walking away from car'

Comfort Closing of windows/sunroof
09-Cent. Elect
Security Access – 31347
Adaptation – 10
(2)-Access control 2-Comfort opening – make Active
(3)-Access control 2-Comfort closing – make Active
(7)-Access control 2-Funk Komfort oeffnen – make Active
(6)-Access control 2- Funk Comfort schliessen – make Active
(27)-Access control 2-Menuesteurung Komfortbedienung einstellbar – set to Adjustable​


----------



## soliton (Sep 14, 2014)

satanic said:


> Could someone here please kindly explain how 'Comfort Closing' works?
> 
> I enabled 'Lock when walking away from car' but it doesn't seem to work, windows up or down...
> 
> [/INDENT]


You need to keep the "Lock" button pressed in the keyfob, after exiting the car, to force rolling up the windows/sunroof. That's comfort closing.

How did you enable "Lock when walking away from car"? I presume its the "auto-lock" without having to press "Lock" in keyfob, after the driver has exited the car (as detected by sensors)? VCDS code please?


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

soliton said:


> You need to keep the "Lock" button pressed in the keyfob, after exiting the car, to force rolling up the windows/sunroof. That's comfort closing.
> 
> How did you enable "Lock when walking away from car"? I presume its the "auto-lock" without having to press "Lock" in keyfob, after the driver has exited the car (as detected by sensors)? VCDS code please?


Yes I want this one too. How about unlock when approaching?


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

soliton said:


> You need to keep the "Lock" button pressed in the keyfob, after exiting the car, to force rolling up the windows/sunroof. That's comfort closing.
> 
> How did you enable "Lock when walking away from car"? I presume its the "auto-lock" without having to press "Lock" in keyfob, after the driver has exited the car (as detected by sensors)? VCDS code please?


This is what was 'done', as taken from the OzAudi website...

Autolock when leaving/away from the car 
==========================
[05] Access/Start Authorization
Long Coding - 07 -> Long Coding Helper
Byte 2
Enable bit 4


Post #30 (http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/a3-s3-rs3/45848-8v-vcds-mods-post391188.html#post391188) will explain how to actually change / enable Bit 4.

If anyone has luck with this, do come back and explain how you got it working... I've tried everything (walk away short distances, long distances, walk away when windows open & closed, etc.)


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

I was able to code the following:
- DRL menu in MMI (I have halogen headlamps and it looks ugly so I turned them off).
- Dipping passenger mirror (without power or memory seats, and manual transmission).
- Oil temp in DIS.
- Alarm chirp on un/lock, and MMI menu for unlock (very subtle! recommended).
- Needle test/sweep.
- Turn off rain sweep of brake discs
- Reduce the auto hold's grip

I coded but did not work:
- Fog lamps as DRLs / Fog lamps as turn lights (now my fogs are on when the main beams are on).
- Auto close with rain sensor (I couldn't activate the feature nor the MMI menu).
- Indirect TPMS (nothing is showing up on MMI).

Edit:

I was able to get my fog lamps to work as turning lights:
Enable the fog lights to function as cornering lights.

09 - Central Electronics
16 - Security Access - code 31347
10 - Adaptations

Change (5)-Leuchte12NL LB45-Lichtfunktion B 12 to Abbiegelicht links

Change (5)-Leuchte13NL RB5-Lichtfunktion B 13 to Abbiegelicht rechts.

Note, do not select Abb*l*egelicht links/rechts. Your fog lamps will turn on with the main beams if you do so.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

satanic said:


> This is what was 'done', as taken from the OzAudi website...
> 
> Autolock when leaving/away from the car
> ==========================
> ...


I was surprised to find the car doesn't autolock by default, especially with the emphasis/advances in keyless tech. My byte2 has no bit4 (latest vcds), any idea why? All I have is "passive exit door handle - disable" for each of the doors. Byte1 has he reverse (entry) which would be nice so I can unlock the car from the rear doors which I often need.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Chimera said:


> I was surprised to find the car doesn't autolock by default, especially with the emphasis/advances in keyless tech. My byte2 has no bit4 (latest vcds), any idea why? All I have is "passive exit door handle - disable" for each of the doors. Byte1 has he reverse (entry) which would be nice so I can unlock the car from the rear doors which I often need.


The thread says noone's VCDS has that bit active. Ross Tech may not have it mapped out (no idea how they even get the values in the first place) or it may be an undocumented feature of the body control unit in general. Basically, like the thread says, you gotta modify it yourself instead of checking the checkbox.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Ah, got it. I get the following message when trying to commit the change: "this appears to be an uninitialized control module. Click yes to use vcds default values... No to try the values currently in the module". Do I just select No or do I need to do something with the module first?


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

I think you click on "No"... read information contained here - (http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?132005-uninitialized-control-module-warning)


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Chimera said:


> I was surprised to find the car doesn't autolock by default, especially with the emphasis/advances in keyless tech. My byte2 has no bit4 (latest vcds), any idea why? All I have is "passive exit door handle - disable" for each of the doors. Byte1 has he reverse (entry) which would be nice so I can unlock the car from the rear doors which I often need.


Did you get the rear doors to work? I tried to activate this by changing all three settings, but instead of the rear doors working, none of the doors worked, so I undid it so my front doors would work again.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

jgreer3746 said:


> Did you get the rear doors to work? I tried to activate this by changing all three settings, but instead of the rear doors working, none of the doors worked, so I undid it so my front doors would work again.


I did not. I figured unchecking the boxes would get it working but it did not, unfortunately.

On a related note, how does one lock the car without using the keyfob button? It seems to lock by holding the driver handle but it's inconsistent.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Chimera said:


> I did not. I figured unchecking the boxes would get it working but it did not, unfortunately.
> 
> On a related note, how does one lock the car without using the keyfob button? It seems to lock by holding the driver handle but it's inconsistent.


Isn't there a little divot on the outside of the handle, and if you touch that it locks?


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a bunch of mods I've done, just been too lazy to post them and results. I've been playing with the VCDS cable alot since my MK6 GTI, so I'm alot more comfortable with just trying settings. I don't remember all of them, but here's a few.

Note, these settings are for the NA A3 with LED headlights, YMMV because I don't have anything else.

1. I was tired of the all weather lights not being able to be active if I had high beams on, ie on a dark road, I want to have the high beams on and the weather lights (fog equivalent or side shining lights). I'm not sure if the xenon models have this, but if they have weather lights, this might work also.

*For keeping all weather lights on even with high beams, and incidentally allowing the mmi option to switch to left hand drive lighting (tourist mode)*

In control module 55, Xenon Range or something (even though it's LEDs) You just uncheck the box in coding that says North American Region Rules. Then you can have all weather lights on with high beams. No other changes happen other than you can click a box in the mmi for tourist mode and lower your headlights.

2. I didn't like my DRLs dimming at night lol, why bother?

*To keep the DRLs at full brightness even at night *

In the central electrics module 09, after entering the security code, under adaptations. (4 Value changes)
(10) -Leuchte2SL VLB10-dimming CD 2 and 1 other one under Leuchte2SL like EF or something the value is set at 30 initially (you'll see it) change them to 100.
(10) -Leuchte3SL VRB21-dimming CD 3 and one other one under Leuchte3SL... I think EF again and change them both from 30 to 100.


3. Autolock 

*Enable autolocking when you get out of the car.*

Go into module 05, and "enable bit 4" in byte 2. However VCDS doesn't list bit 4 in byte 2 in the current version. So just manually write it in. the Coding by default is 30 0C 0C. Replace the last 0C with 1C, so ending up with 30 0C 1C. This enables auto lock. I had enabled it a while back then disabled it and couldn't remember why. I tried it again and remembered. It Auto locks immediately. ie you step out of the car and close the door and it immediately locks. Changing this setting makes your car forget all the previous settings for the locking that you did via MMI, so you have to redo all the settings in the MMI after. To auto close the mirrors you still have to touch the dimple on the door handle even though it's locked.

*WARNING! The car does not care if the key is inside the car when locking.*


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Chimera said:


> I did not. I figured unchecking the boxes would get it working but it did not, unfortunately.
> 
> On a related note, how does one lock the car without using the keyfob button? It seems to lock by holding the driver handle but it's inconsistent.


The key is when you lock the door make sure you're only touching the OUTSIDE face of the handle(where the dimple is). If you put any part of your hand on the inside of the handle while trying to lock the car it won't lock because that's what triggers the car to unlock, so essentially the car doesn't know what you want to do lock or unlock.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

jgreer3746 said:


> The key is when you lock the door make sure you're only touching the OUTSIDE face of the handle(where the dimple is). If you put any part of your hand on the inside of the handle while trying to lock the car it won't lock because that's what triggers the car to unlock, so essentially the car doesn't know what you want to do lock or unlock.


Ah, got it. I see all 4 doors have the keyless dimple. With kids in the back it'd be ideal to be able to unlock/lock from the rear doors. Has anyone been able to enable this?


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Chimera said:


> Ah, got it. I see all 4 doors have the keyless dimple. With kids in the back it'd be ideal to be able to unlock/lock from the rear doors. Has anyone been able to enable this?


part of me feels like they just put these handles in the back to save costs (not having to make a separate set of handles without it) but the control isn't there. Hopefully I'm wrong, because it's stupid to not be able to open the back doors from the back with the keyless, but I'm not certain. Hoping we find out more codes soon!


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

satanic said:


> Could someone here please kindly explain how 'Comfort Closing' works?
> 
> I enabled 'Lock when walking away from car' but it doesn't seem to work, windows up or down...
> 
> ...


FWIW, on my A3, this is not work...


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

davera3 said:


> FWIW, on my A3, this is not work...


Hmm, it worked on mine. Did you turn it on in the MMI before trying it? Did you hold down the lock/unlock(not just press) to try it? Do you have a premium or premium plus (mine's Prestige S3)? 

Just trying to diagnose the issue


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

jgreer3746 said:


> Hmm, it worked on mine. Did you turn it on in the MMI before trying it? Did you hold down the lock/unlock(not just press) to try it? Do you have a premium or premium plus (mine's Prestige S3)?
> 
> Just trying to diagnose the issue


Prem +, the MMI doesnt show the close option, just the open, and yup, tried it. Nothing.


----------



## soliton (Sep 14, 2014)

*Audi Drive Select*

Has anyone tried Drive Select enablement on the A3 that comes without? Has been done in the 2014 Q5


http://www.audienthusiasts.com/VagCom_FL_ADS.html

http://www.myaudiq5.com/index.php/topic/9593-audi-drive-select-activation-vcds/


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

soliton said:


> Has anyone tried Drive Select enablement on the A3 that comes without? Has been done in the 2014 Q5
> 
> 
> http://www.audienthusiasts.com/VagCom_FL_ADS.html
> ...


+1 for this


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

FxTSI said:


> My friend came back today and we tested some other functions (not enabled from factory):
> 
> 1) Alarm chirp when locking
> 2) Alarm chirps when unlocking
> ...


I have been able to get several items working:
-Lock/unlock chirps
-Mirror dip
-Blinker to 5
-Oil temp

Just curious what this actually means: "Visual confirmations for comfort closing". Where is the "visual confirmation"?

Anyone have luck with enabling ADS via VCDS?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

pjvander said:


> Just curious what this actually means: "Visual confirmations for comfort closing". Where is the "visual confirmation"?


Flashing the blinkers once all windows/sunroof are fully closed. On my GLI it's time-based, so if the windows were closed and the sunroof was only tilted, the sunroof is fully closed for several seconds before it flashes, but the flash is nice if you can't really see the car that well.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been working on getting ADS to work. 
I need a couple more hours of adaptation channel surfing in order to get things working. I have seen settings for the steering assist and the throttle mapping. I just haven't found how to make them adjustable. 

My ABS module is no longer accepting 40168 or 20103 as security access codes for adaptations. Does anybody have another code?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

for cars with All-seasons. where is the setting in vag-com for bumping the speed limiter from 130 to 155mph?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

misaka said:


> 2. I didn't like my DRLs dimming at night lol, why bother?
> 
> *To keep the DRLs at full brightness even at night *
> 
> ...



do you remember which specific channels you changed?

my (10)-Leuchte2SL[3SL] VLB10-dimming CD 2 is set to 30 and the "EF" channel is set to 100, were yours different?


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

mattchow said:


> do you remember which specific channels you changed?
> 
> my (10)-Leuchte2SL[3SL] VLB10-dimming CD 2 is set to 30 and the "EF" channel is set to 100, were yours different?


I did this last night with a friend. We found we had to adjust the "AB" channel, not the EF. we believe the EF was actually the DRL setting, since when we were able to get it to work successfully after that the brightness was the same whether DRL or full headlights on. Hope that helps!


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

I thought I remember reading somewhere you're able to keep the DRL from turning off when the turn signal is on. Anybody know what coding needs to be done to achieve this?


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah I posted in the other thread that I was messing around with VCDS in..

Change the GH channels to 20 or so (cooler looking that 100% due to pulsing effect) and change the GH dimming direction to Maximize.


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

misaka said:


> Yeah I posted in the other thread that I was messing around with VCDS in..
> 
> Change the GH channels to 20 or so (cooler looking that 100% due to pulsing effect) and change the GH dimming direction to Maximize.


what exactly does this achieve? Still a little uncertain about all the different settings that's all. I was able to follow your instructions before to make it so the DRL doesn't dim on the LED, but can it go higher?


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

It's hard to describe unless you set it both ways and see. easiest way is to set one of them for 100% and another for 20%, turn on your warning lights, and take a look. on 20% or something there's a dimmer to bright effect, which I find neater than no change effect.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

misaka said:


> It's hard to describe unless you set it both ways and see. easiest way is to set one of them for 100% and another for 20%, turn on your warning lights, and take a look. on 20% or something there's a dimmer to bright effect, which I find neater than no change effect.


I followed your other thread and set my DRL LED strips to 80 with parking lights and 30 with blinkers; I do like the dimming effects, so thank you for posting the instructions.

I think one issue that many have is that they don't realize (1) you have to scroll down a very long way to find the adaptation channels for these changes, and (2) the channels that begin with 2 come after the channels that begin with 20 (weird VCDS sorting).


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

slo_s3 said:


> I did this last night with a friend. We found we had to adjust the "AB" channel, not the EF. we believe the EF was actually the DRL setting, since when we were able to get it to work successfully after that the brightness was the same whether DRL or full headlights on. Hope that helps!


Thanks, got it all coded up!


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

soliton said:


> Has anyone tried Drive Select enablement on the A3 that comes without? Has been done in the 2014 Q5


I am also interested in this. On one of your links (http://www.audienthusiasts.com/VagCom_FL_ADS.html) it shows a hidden MMI menu - anyone know how to access that on our A3s? They say holding down the Car and Menu buttons, but we have no Car button.


----------



## A_Wise (Feb 12, 2015)

*2015 A3 Access Code*

A friend of mine has the necessary cable, but we are unable to identify the code to let us in. I'm attempting to modify the VIM to allow DVDs to play while the car is in motion. Does anyone have the access code for a 2015 A3?


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

I've seen the section at stemei.de


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

RyanA3 said:


> for cars with All-seasons. where is the setting in vag-com for bumping the speed limiter from 130 to 155mph?


Sorry for double posting and all, but yes. In my car it is in the long coding helper of the engine control module.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Perhaps I missed it but is there a way to add "Audi Drive Select" via vag-com so it can be accessed on the MMI?


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

FLtrooper said:


> Perhaps I missed it but is there a way to add "Audi Drive Select" via vag-com so it can be accessed on the MMI?


Still working on it. I was able to get the audi drive select window on the MMI, it was just blank and had no settings yet.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

m_bolc said:


> Still working on it. I was able to get the audi drive select window on the MMI, it was just blank and had no settings yet.


How did you manage that? And keep up the good work!


----------



## jmm003 (Mar 2, 2015)

m_bolc said:


> Still working on it. I was able to get the audi drive select window on the MMI, it was just blank and had no settings yet.


Any further luck?


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry guys, I have been away on business. i will update you during the week on the ADS work.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

FxTSI said:


> 1) There appears to be a direct option to enable torque steer compensation (like I did in my GLI) when you have more power (options still not decoded):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyone play with either of these two above?
especially #2?
I need to get in there and change my tire size, but nobody knows anything about decoding this feature.
thx


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

vag-com update. 
1. I tried the tire size fix:
in the pulldown (that shows 00 tire circumference standard and seems to have more options) doesn't show any other options.

2. in xenon range #55:
even though I have led headlamps.
I turned off north-american rules.
this turns on tourist mode and removes the restriction of having all weather lights and high-beams on at the same time.
I've tested this and it's working. if you have your all weather lights on, and you turn on your high-beams, the all weather lights do not turn off.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

RyanA3 said:


> vag-com update.
> 1. I tried the tire size fix:
> in the pulldown (that shows 00 tire circumference standard and seems to have more options) doesn't show any other options.
> 
> ...


I posted this change for the LEDs on this thread back in November, since you have the LEDs also have you tried the non dimming DRLs and the pulsing turn signals? 

I still have to find the speed limit for the All weather lights. The don't power on past ~50 or 60 mph.


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

misaka said:


> I posted this change for the LEDs on this thread back in November, since you have the LEDs also have you tried the non dimming DRLs and the pulsing turn signals?
> 
> I still have to find the speed limit for the All weather lights. The don't power on past ~50 or 60 mph.


I did these changes back in January, but didn't see anything about pulsing turn signals. Did you post that? that'd be awesome


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

misaka said:


> Yeah I posted in the other thread that I was messing around with VCDS in..
> 
> Change the GH channels to 20 or so (cooler looking that 100% due to pulsing effect) and change the GH dimming direction to Maximize.


Here's the coding for the pulsing type for the turn signals, from earlier in the thread. I didn't mark it well I know.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

^ I dont see the coding? did you leave it out on accident?


While we are on the topic of pulsing/leds. Does anyone know if something like whats in the concept video is possible? (@ :38 sec)

https://youtu.be/6FGi2vVg73E

I suppose you would call this "progressive" turn signals, like the new mustangs that go from inside out.


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

m_bolc said:


> I was able to code the following:
> - DRL menu in MMI (I have halogen headlamps and it looks ugly so I turned them off).
> - Dipping passenger mirror (without power or memory seats, and manual transmission).
> - Oil temp in DIS.
> ...


Would it be possible to share your method for coding the "Turn off rain sweep of brake discs"? I tried just now with the following and the security access code was rejected:

3 - ABS Brakes
Adaptation - 10
Brake Disc Drying
Select "Off"

Security Access Code tried was: 20103


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

RyanA3 said:


> 2. in xenon range #55:
> even though I have led headlamps.
> I turned off north-american rules.
> this turns on tourist mode and removes the restriction of having all weather lights and high-beams on at the same time.
> I've tested this and it's working. if you have your all weather lights on, and you turn on your high-beams, the all weather lights do not turn off.


Tried this on a friends car with LEDs and got an Adaptive light fault. Has anyone else experienced this and have a potential fix?


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

jgreer3746 said:


> Tried this on a friends car with LEDs and got an Adaptive light fault. Has anyone else experienced this and have a potential fix?


Go into the channels and select basic setting. then Go. You need to let it calibrate.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

misaka said:


> Go into the channels and select basic setting. then Go. You need to let it calibrate.


I tried this - it says almost immediately that it's complete, is there a step I'm missing?


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

jgreer3746 said:


> I tried this - it says almost immediately that it's complete, is there a step I'm missing?


Trying to remember, it's been a while since I messed with the headlights. I remember having to do 2 things with the adaptation channels. Once to set it in the mode and one to save the settings. I think use 001 first to set them in setup mode. then click stop, then 002 to write the info.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

DJAlix said:


> Would it be possible to share your method for coding the "Turn off rain sweep of brake discs"? I tried just now with the following and the security access code was rejected:
> 
> 3 - ABS Brakes
> Adaptation - 10
> ...


Try 40168. But there's a third (so far unknown) ABS module access code which you may need.


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

m_bolc said:


> Try 40168. But there's a third (so far unknown) ABS module access code which you may need.


Thanks m_bloc. No go with that code also. Guess I will have to wait until the 3rd code is worked out


----------



## simox8v (Apr 18, 2015)

*HELP!!!*

Hello Guys, 
I m new here .
I think I Have screwed every thing up in my A3 and I cant find any of my old logs to refer to . 
here is a list of faults and coding issues 
Its a 1.8 Quattro s line with MM! no other fancy options:
I d love some help getting my codes back to normal 

VIN: WAUZZZ8V8E1021937 License Plate: DTC 14-04
Mileage: 19492 Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 8V (5Q0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 42 44 52 55 5F 6C

VIN: WAUZZZ8V8E1021937 
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: Malfunction 0010<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CJSB) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8V0 906 264 B HW: 06K 907 425 A
Component: 1.8l R4 TFSI H09 0003 
Revision: --H09--- 
Coding: 0A9D00322426010B2000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM18TFS0218V0 001003
ROD: N/A
VCID: 3B75D167B2907BC6811-806E

No ASAM data for: "EV_ECM18TFS0218V0" (AU37) 
4 Faults Found:
15077 - ROD - Unknown Error Code 
- 00 [237]
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 19480 km
Date: 2015.04.18
Time: 14:29:15

15101 - ROD - Unknown Error Code 
- 00 [237]
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 19480 km
Date: 2015.04.18
Time: 14:29:03

15100 - ROD - Unknown Error Code 
- 00 [096]
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 19471 km
Date: 2015.04.18
Time: 13:29:06

15093 - ROD - Unknown Error Code 
- 00 [109]
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 19471 km
Date: 2015.04.18
Time: 13:29:05

Readiness: 0110 0001


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 AE HW: 5Q0 937 084 AE
Component: BCM MQBAB H H16 0124 
Serial number: 00011334404084
Coding: 07041B42C24122FD43A04004000807A80000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMCONTI 012001
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_AU37.rod
VCID: 7BF51167F210BBC6C11-802E

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8V2 955 119 C HW: 8V2 955 119 A
Component: WWS371 131202 041 0585 
Serial number: 131204021406
Coding: 0A47F7

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559 B HW: 8U0 955 559 B
Component: G397_RLFS H06 0002 
Serial number: 22008269 
Coding: 00006C

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8V0 941 531 L HW: 8V0 941 531 L
Component: E1 - LDS MQB H05 0032 
Serial number: 28 08 2013 00001455

1 Fault Found:
534549 - Databus 
U1121 00 [009] - Missing Message
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 205
Mileage: 19471 km
Date: 2015.04.18
Time: 13:21:20




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5G0-920-XXX-17.clb
Part No SW: 8V0 920 870 G HW: 8V0 920 870 G
Component: KOMBI H03 2220 
Coding: 27AD1808AB9080080100EA00100000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB 008031
ROD: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB_AU37.rod
VCID: 3F8DA577A68867E6AD9-806A

1 Fault Found:
16777026 - Function Restricted due to Interrupted Communications 
U1110 00 [009] - -
 Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 206
Mileage: 19492 km
Date: 2015.04.18
Time: 16:09:32


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 530 Q HW: 5Q0 907 530 M
Component: GW MQB High 212 2163 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 08121310801264
Coding: 030100042B085A005B0002481C0B00000001000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewConti 010015
ROD: EV_GatewConti_AU37.rod
VCID: 3F8DA577A68867E6AD9-806A

Generator: 

Multifunction unit control module: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 951 528 C HW: 8U0 951 528 C
Component: E221 - MFL H02 0014 
Serial number: 03 12 2013 D0364029

Battery Monitoring Control Module: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5Q0 915 181 E HW: 5Q0 915 181 E
Component: J367-BDMHella H03 8043 
Serial number: 3984941903 

1 Fault Found:
131697 - Control Module for Time/Distance Logging 
U103D 00 [009] - No communication
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 206
Mileage: 19471 km
Date: 2015.04.18
Time: 13:21:21




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8V0 035 045 B HW: 8V0 035 045 
Component: MU-H-N-RW H42 0282 
Serial number: A307K0D7503499
Coding: 01730108FF0AC00021510001000A00002F000106010001005E
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUHig6C3HBAS 001040
ROD: EV_MUHig6C3HBAS_AU37.rod
VCID: 3169F34F60DC81962BD-8064

Engine Control Module 2: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: V03 959 800 SD HW: -----------
Component: ROW 2014 --- 0030 
Serial number: --------------------

Seat Adjustment Driver Side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8V0 919 604 C HW: 8V0 919 604 C
Component: DU High H49 0013 
Serial number: AUZ8Z9DY2005BD 

Sound System: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8V0 919 614 R HW: 8V0 919 614 D
Component: ControlUnit_H H64 0766 
Serial number: C1000022111300020433

Door Electronics Rear Left: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: V03 959 800 EG HW: -----------
Component: Gracenote --- 4005 
Serial number: --------------------

1 Fault Found:
1543 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
U1014 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 205
Mileage: 19471 km
Date: 2015.04.18
Time: 13:21:24


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

Without knowing what adaptions / coding you have completed it's gonna be hard to sort out. If all seems to be working as normal with the car try erasing the DTC's but without "Freeze Frame" ticked, then go for a short drive and scan again when you get home to see if anything pop's back up.

If you have a genuine VCDS Cable you could always try the Ross-Tech forums for assistance. They might be able to tell what the issues are from the scan log alone.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Play dumb, got to your dealer. They most probably flash everything back to stock by hooking it up to SVM.


----------



## simox8v (Apr 18, 2015)

*thanks*

hi thanks for the tip , 
ill try that , now the Nav system is gone,.i have no idea of what s happening. 
we seem to to have the same sort of spec , can you send me ur map , I can see if ur coding works on mine , 
cheers mate


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

simox8v said:


> hi thanks for the tip ,
> ill try that , now the Nav system is gone,.i have no idea of what s happening.
> we seem to to have the same sort of spec , can you send me ur map , I can see if ur coding works on mine ,
> cheers mate


My Scan or M-Bloc's?


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

DJAlix said:


> My Scan or M-Bloc's?


Your's, mine is a 1.2T stripper 

I would *not* recommend using another car's scan as a basis for recoding mine, unless I was absolutely certain the modules are the same.
You could end up with bricked modules.


----------



## boxster986 (Jul 28, 2007)

Does anyone know how to activate voice control on a cabriolet?


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

This is mine but post the following mods:

Acoustic Alarm on Lock/Unlock
Acoustic Alarm Menu
Seatbelt Alarm Disable
Lap Timer in DIS
Oil Temperature Display in All DIS Menus
Parking Display Active

Ignore the DTC / Errors, they were due to a long VCDS fact finding session and my battery running low.


Chassis Type: 8V (5Q0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 42 44 52 55 5F

VIN: XXXXX Mileage: XXXXX

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CJSA) Labels: 06K-907-425-V1.clb
Part No SW: 8V0 906 264 B HW: 06K 907 425 A
Component: 1.8l R4 TFSI H09 0003 
Revision: --H09--- 
Coding: 0A2500322404010B2000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM18TFS0218V0906264B 001003
ROD: EV_ECM18TFS0218V0906264B_AU37.rod
VCID: 3B72BBC1B230EBF97BD-806E

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J743) Labels: 0CW-927-769.clb
Part No SW: 0CW 300 045 P HW: 0AM 927 769 G
Component: GSG DQ200-MQB H43 4530 
Revision: 00043014 Serial number: CU501309107614
Coding: 0014
Shop #: WSC 17734 418 534600
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMDQ200021 001001
ROD: EV_TCMDQ200021_AU37.rod
VCID: 4684DA35F9F2A611143-8013

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 5Q0-907-379.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 379 AA HW: 5Q0 907 379 G
Component: ESC H31 0457 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 62683000000594
Coding: 13F18AA234212A6C0177060741C529C8512C5480608294F4004100080508
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB 033001
ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB_AU37.rod
VCID: 7BF27BC1F2B02BF93BD-802E

2 Faults Found:
32833 - Switch for Electric Parking Brake 
C100C 01 [008] - Electrical Failure
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 98
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2013.10.29
Time: 06:41:52

32928 - Function Restricted due to Insufficient Voltage 
U1400 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 33
Reset counter: 81
Mileage: 6197 km
Date: 2014.11.20
Time: 12:37:41


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (E87) Labels: 8V0-820-043.clb
Part No SW: 8V0 820 043 D HW: 8V0 820 043 D
Component: AC Automat H13 0052 
Revision: 20025000 Serial number: 00000000161197
Coding: 03100014000000011000000000001100
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirCondiFrontVaAU37X 008020
ROD: EV_AirCondiFrontVaAU37X.rod
VCID: 336293E19A6023B9A3D-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 5Q0-937-08X-HV1.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 AA HW: 5Q0 937 084 AA
Component: BCM MQBAB H H14 0112 
Serial number: 00011326901276
Coding: 07101A46C24120DD03804004B11807A80000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMCONTI 011001
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_AU37.rod
VCID: 77FA67F1CE980F995F5-8022

Slave 1: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8V2 955 119 C HW: 8V2 955 119 A
Component: WWS371 130825 041 0585 
Serial number: 130911003409
Coding: 0A47F7

Slave 3: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8V0 941 531 J HW: 8V0 941 531 J
Component: E1 - LDS MQB H05 0032 
Serial number: 20 05 2013 00001587

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8V0 951 177 HW: 5Q0 951 172 
Component: Sensor, DWA 005 0315 
Serial number: 000000000ZY1323145BH

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5Q0 951 605 HW: 5Q0 951 605 
Component: Sirene, DWA 004 0311 
Serial number: 00000000000027931362

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 8V3 959 591 HW: 8V3 959 591 
Component: J245 PS73.009 H02 0007 
Serial number: WOO23970296 
Coding: 901E00

Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559 HW: 8U0 955 559 
Component: G355_FeuchteS H07 0002 
Serial number: 20469041 

1 Fault Found:
197904 - Central Locking 
B140A 4B [008] - Over temperature
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 95
Mileage: 7969 km
Date: 2015.03.09
Time: 10:43:22


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 5Q0-919-283.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 919 283 B HW: 5Q0 919 283 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H09 0033 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 60831326300552
Coding: 0000050011
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA14AU3700000 002018
ROD: EV_EPHVA14AU3700000_AU37.rod
VCID: 3878A4CD8306C0E196F-806D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5Q0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 655 AB HW: 5Q0 959 655 AB
Component: AirbagVW20 014 0385 
Serial number: 003MMR009MN%
Coding: 98CCC0000C0000005C5400CA00C800000065
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X 002130
ROD: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X_AU37.rod
VCID: 00080C2D9B5648216EF-8055

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 409 13
Component: SideSensor_Df 001 0887 
Serial number: 35767000000BA3FCBD0H
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 000 409 13
Component: SideSensor_Pf 001 0887 
Serial number: 358670000004C20DBD0+
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; driver side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 401 609 13
Component: SideSensor_Dr 001 6149 
Serial number: 3516502A31118A52F25%
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear; passenger side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 401 609 13
Component: SideSensor_Pr 001 6149 
Serial number: 3526502A311FBEB2B24M
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 401 109 13
Component: FrontSensor_D 001 6149 
Serial number: 3556502A91118A526283
Coding: 2D2D2D

Pedestrian protection crash sensor; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 401 109 13
Component: PedP_Sensor_D 001 6149 
Serial number: 2286502B11118A53838%
Coding: 2D2D2D

Pedestrian protection crash sensor; front passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 401 109 13
Component: PedP_Sensor_P 001 6149 
Serial number: 2296502AD1118A546313
Coding: 2D2D2D

Pedestrian Protection Driver 2: 
Subsystem 8 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 002 108 13
Component: PedPSensor_D2 001 0887 
Serial number: I0M80000000694249D09
Coding: 2D2D2D

Pedestrian Protection Passenger 2: 
Subsystem 9 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 480 002 108 13
Component: PedPSensor_P2 001 0887 
Serial number: I0N80000000C44249D0B
Coding: 2D2D2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5Q0-953-549.clb
Part No SW: 8V0 953 521 F HW: 5Q0 953 549 A
Component: Lenks. Modul 007 0070 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 26091304220118
Coding: 8018
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSKLOMQB 009001
ROD: EV_SMLSKLOMQB_AU37.rod
VCID: 3D76B5D9AC24E5C9459-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5G0-920-XXX-17.clb
Part No SW: 8V0 920 970 M HW: 8V0 920 970 M
Component: KOMBI H03 2212 
Coding: 238D19082A8046000100EA00000000
Shop #: WSC 04698 001 104857
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB 008031
ROD: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB_AU37.rod
VCID: 4684DA35F9F2A611143-8013

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 530 M HW: 5Q0 907 530 M
Component: GW MQB High 212 2147 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 20091310801689
Coding: 030100042B085A005B0002481C0B00000001000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewConti 009011
ROD: EV_GatewConti_AU37.rod
VCID: 3B72BBC1B230EBF97BD-806E

Alternator: 

Multifunction unit control module: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 951 528 C HW: 8U0 951 528 C
Component: E221 - MFL H02 0014 
Serial number: 17 09 2013 C0342910

Battery Monitoring Control Module: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5Q0 915 181 D HW: 5Q0 915 181 D
Component: J367-BDM H08 0192 
Serial number: 00000000004051110240

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 5QX-959-X93-42.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 593 A HW: 5Q0 959 593 
Component: TSG FS 012 0006 
Serial number: 07081304081240
Coding: 00108E205C01040000001002
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 3F8ACFD1A628F7D9575-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: 5Q0-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 909 144 L HW: 5Q0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_MQB_ZFLS 127 1021 
Coding: 81
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisMQB 008022
ROD: EV_SteerAssisMQB.rod
VCID: 3D76B5D9AC24E5C9459-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 5QX-959-X92-52.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 592 A HW: 5Q0 959 592 
Component: TSG BFS 012 0006 
Serial number: 13091303111490
Coding: 001086205E01040000001002
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 3E74B2D5A122FED15C3-806B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range (J431) Labels: 5Q0-907-357.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 357 HW: 6R0 907 357 A
Component: LWR-ECU 005 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 019C000001000000
Shop #: WSC 04698 001 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRMQB 001110
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWLWRMQB_AU37.rod
VCID: 75E66DF9D4947D894D9-8020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8V0 035 874 B HW: 8V0 035 874 B
Component: MU-S-ND-ER 040 0420 
Serial number: A7F01809130964
Coding: 01730101FF00000021111101000A00002F0004460100010006
Shop #: WSC 04698 001 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUStd6C3PASE 002010
ROD: EV_MUStd6C3PASE_AU37.rod
VCID: 3B72BBC1B230EBF97BD-806E

Engine Control Module 2: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8V0 919 866 B HW: -----------
Component: ECE 2014 --- 0036 
Serial number: --------------------

Seat Adjustment Driver Side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8V0 919 603 C HW: 8V0 919 603 C
Component: DU Std H48 0013 
Serial number: AUZ8Z9DY3000NS 

Sound System: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8V0 919 614 B HW: 8V0 919 614 B
Component: ControlUnit_B H33 0037 
Serial number: C1000027071300020767

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 03:56)--------------------------


----------



## simox8v (Apr 18, 2015)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## LostWaldo (Mar 1, 2008)

In my haste of testing things with VCDS, I forgot to note a default setting for one adaptation. Can someone who has VCDS look at [09] Central Electronics -> 10 - Adaptation -> (9) Leuchte27NSL RC6-light function D27 and let me know what the default setting is? I was attempting to get the rear DRL working and forgot to log or write down what it was. It doesn't appear to affect anything, but I'd rather reset it to default just in case.


----------



## simox8v (Apr 18, 2015)

*adaption map*

Hello Audi fellas,
I m using a vagcom 12.12 and I have the feeling that some of the adaptions arent labeled correctly.
I was playing around with the hope i d find my nav system, but still nothing.
Can i trouble one of you with a adaption map for 5f ,09 and 17.
I have the feeling that I have a messed the wrong one up .
thanks guys

A3 8v sedan 1.8 quattro sline teck pack mmi


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

simox8v said:


> Hello Audi fellas,
> I m using a vagcom 12.12 and I have the feeling that some of the adaptions arent labeled correctly.
> I was playing around with the hope i d find my nav system, but still nothing.
> Can i trouble one of you with a adaption map for 5f ,09 and 17.
> ...


Probably because 12.12 is outdated and they're on 14.10. You can download the latest version from them.

Also if you go to the ross-tech directory, ie C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Debug, there is a file called CodingLog.txt which has all the changes you made.

Not sure why you wouldn't just ask on the Ross-Tech forums, unless you have a pirated cable+software, in which case you might have screwed up your car with it.


----------



## simox8v (Apr 18, 2015)

*Help still needed no navigation*

I was under the impression I had bought a genuine ross tech cable, but when I have emailed ross tech they said it wasn't ! Auch .
i tried to up grade the software but i had to revert to to old one as it wouldn t work with my so called pirated cable.
when I went back to 12.12 all my files on debug and logs were wiped out.

Any way story of my life .. 

i would gladly appreciate if any one with a 1.8 Quattro with the std mmi nav plus ( no sim) could send me their adaption maps for 09 ,17,19 and most important 5F so that i could compare and see if i can get my navigation menu back up.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

simox8v said:


> I was under the impression I had bought a genuine ross tech cable, but when I have emailed ross tech they said it wasn't ! Auch .
> i tried to up grade the software but i had to revert to to old one as it wouldn t work with my so called pirated cable.
> when I went back to 12.12 all my files on debug and logs were wiped out.
> 
> ...


Did you check the codinglog.txt file for all the changes that you had made? it should have it all recorded so you can revert back to what it was originally? It writes to it all the time. Unless you are using a different computer, it should all still be there. It's in the debug folder in the directory you installed the software.

Should be a bunch of text like this inside. This was me messing with my car since I got it in sept and on my previous GTI, and it recorded all the changes it ever made.

```
Address 19:7N0 907 530 C recoded (Installation List) from ED807E0200161200 to ED807E0600161200  Sunday,27,July,2014,17:48:22:06722
Address 09:1K0 937 086 L recoded (Long Coding) from 6D190A3A90272AC400880081700081C444011F88435D8D60648920200040 to 6D190A3A90272AC400880081700081C444010388435D8D60648920200040  (01357/011/00200)  Sunday,27,July,2014,17:49:10:06722
Address 09:1K0 937 086 L recoded (Long Coding) from 6D190A3A90272AC400880081700081C444010388435D8D60648920200040 to 6D190A3A90272AC400880081700081C444010088435D8D60648920200040  (01357/011/00200)  Sunday,27,July,2014,17:53:13:06722
Address 37:3C0 035 684 J recoded (Long Coding) from 0400004004000092000C to 0400044004000082000C  (01324/020/00200)  Saturday,02,August,2014,16:10:59:06722
Address 37:3C0 035 684 J recoded (Long Coding) from 0400044004000082000C to 04000440040000A2000C  (01324/020/00200)  Saturday,02,August,2014,16:11:56:06722
Address 37:3C0 035 684 J recoded (Long Coding) from 04000440040000A2000C to 04000440040000A0000C  (01324/020/00200)  Saturday,02,August,2014,16:14:47:06722
Address 37:3C0 035 684 J recoded (Long Coding) from 04000440040000A0000C to 0400044004000090000C  (01324/020/00200)  Saturday,02,August,2014,16:33:48:06722
Address 09:5K0 937 086 N recoded (Long Coding) from 6F180A3B88232EC4008800C135000DCC4C75AE06576D8DF0E4846020A040 to 6F180A3B88232EC4008800C135000DCC4C75AE06577D8DF0E48C6020A040  (43432/123/104857)  Saturday,02,August,2014,16:37:44:06722
Address 10:5Q0 919 294 J recoded (Long Coding) from 0070150011 to 0070151811  (06385/790/00016)  Saturday,13,September,2014,19:58:46:06722
Address 10:5Q0 919 294 J recoded (Long Coding) from 0070150011 to 0070150811  (06385/790/00016)  Saturday,13,September,2014,19:59:15:06722
Address 17:8V0 920 971 G recoded (Long Coding) from 0BC418196F88D7050280E8001800000000000000 to 0BC518196F88D7050280E8001800000000000000  (06385/790/00016)  Saturday,13,September,2014,20:03:36:06722
Address 44:5Q0 909 144 P recoded (Long Coding) from 1102 to 9102  (06385/790/00016)  Saturday,13,September,2014,20:04:42:06722
Address 13:5Q0 907 572 D recoded (ADP-Multiple assignment of buttons in multi-function steering wheel) from OFF  to On   Monday,15,September,2014,14:46:11:06722
Address 13:5Q0 907 572 D recoded (ADP-Multiple assignment of buttons in multi-function steering wheel) from On  to OFF   Monday,15,September,2014,14:46:59:06722
Address 10:5Q0 919 294 J recoded (ADP-Switch-off speed for parking assist) from 10 km/h to 16 km/h  Monday,15,September,2014,14:48:35:06722
Address 08:8V0 820 043 D recoded (Long Coding) from 03000014010000000000000000001400 to 03000014010000000000004000001400  (06385/790/00016)  Monday,15,September,2014,14:51:08:06722
Address 08:8V0 820 043 D recoded (Long Coding) from 03000014010000000000004000001400 to 03000014010000000000000000001400  (06385/790/00016)  Monday,15,September,2014,14:51:59:06722
Address 05:5Q0 959 435 A recoded (Long Coding) from 030C0C to 030C1C  (00000/000/00000)  Monday,15,September,2014,14:53:51:06722
Address 05:5Q0 959 435 A recoded (Long Coding) from 030C1C to 030C0C  (12345/123/12345)  Monday,15,September,2014,20:05:59:06722
Address 55:7P6 907 357 C recoded (Long Coding) from 012A000123200400 to 012A00013F200400  (06385/790/00016)  Monday,15,September,2014,20:11:32:06722
Address 55:7P6 907 357 C recoded (Long Coding) from 012A00013F200400 to 012A00013B200400  (06385/790/00016)  Tuesday,16,September,2014,10:38:19:06722
Address 55:7P6 907 357 C recoded (Long Coding) from 012A00013B200400 to 012A000123200400  (06385/790/00016)  Tuesday,16,September,2014,10:39:48:06722
Address 55:7P6 907 357 C recoded (Long Coding) from 012A000123200400 to 012A00013B200400  (06385/790/00016)  Tuesday,16,September,2014,10:47:10:06722
Address 55:7P6 907 357 C recoded (Long Coding) from 012A00013B200400 to 012A000123200400  (06385/790/00016)  Tuesday,16,September,2014,10:48:47:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(4)-static AFS light-Upper speed threshold) from 32.00 km/h to 48 km/h  Tuesday,16,September,2014,10:58:00:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(15)-Access control 2-Regenschliessen_ein_aus) from not active  to active   Tuesday,16,September,2014,22:23:30:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(16)-Access control 2-Regenschliessen_art) from once  to Permanent   Tuesday,16,September,2014,22:23:59:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(28)-Access control 2-Menuesteuerung Regenschliessen) from not active  to active   Tuesday,16,September,2014,22:24:11:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(15)-Access control 2-Regenschliessen_ein_aus) from active  to not active   Tuesday,16,September,2014,22:38:46:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(16)-Access control 2-Regenschliessen_art) from Permanent  to once   Tuesday,16,September,2014,22:39:01:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(28)-Access control 2-Menuesteuerung Regenschliessen) from active  to not active   Tuesday,16,September,2014,22:40:20:06722
Address 10:5Q0 919 294 J recoded (ADP-Switch-off speed for parking assist) from 16 km/h to 12 km/h  Tuesday,16,September,2014,22:52:25:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(10)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert CD 2) from 30  to 100   Thursday,25,September,2014,10:24:32:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(10)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert CD 3) from 30  to 100   Thursday,25,September,2014,10:25:32:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(10)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert CD 2) from 100  to 30   Thursday,25,September,2014,10:39:24:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(10)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert CD 3) from 100  to 30   Thursday,25,September,2014,10:40:45:06722
Address 55:7P6 907 357 C recoded (Long Coding) from 012A000123200400 to 012A00003B200400  (06385/790/00016)  Monday,13,October,2014,20:32:52:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(10)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert CD 2) from 30  to 100   Monday,13,October,2014,20:58:12:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(6)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert AB 2) from 30  to 100   Monday,13,October,2014,20:59:31:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(6)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert AB 3) from 30  to 100   Monday,13,October,2014,21:01:39:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(6)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert AB 3) from 30  to 100   Monday,13,October,2014,21:02:35:06722
Address 09:5Q0 937 085 AB recoded (ADP-(10)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Dimmwert CD 3) from 30  to 100   Monday,13,October,2014,21:02:51:06722
```


----------



## simox8v (Apr 18, 2015)

I have that file, but it doesn't go back far enough. 
I made some changes then decided to quickly run an update of the software.
My issue is that the navigation system is not showing at all.
I can t find any adaptions for the navigation menu, just a bunch of adaptions about online maps my audi etc ,


----------



## reno15a3 (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't suppose anyone has figured out the setting for keeping the MMI screen closed on car start (without having to shut off the entertainment system first)?


----------



## simox8v (Apr 18, 2015)

*19 can gateway*

ok ,I just checked my installation list on 19 and the Navigation is missing the Tick , 
I ticked it and it wont save the code , it tried an other box and nothing happens

Error 24 sequence error 

any Idea? 
do I need a security code for 19 ?


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

simox8v said:


> ok ,I just checked my installation list on 19 and the Navigation is missing the Tick ,
> I ticked it and it wont save the code , it tried an other box and nothing happens
> 
> Error 24 sequence error
> ...



To be honest, it may just be the software is not compatible with your car, in fact VCDS would not even show the quattro/haldex module on my car at all. I had to contact them and have them fix it over 3 software updates (which I had to beta test) before I could even access the module and it would show up on the installation list. Given the number of changes that have occurred since version 12, to support the mqb platform, you may not be able to do anything.

I think you're going to have to do 1 of 2 things. 1. Go to the dealer and let them fix everything. 2. Actually buy a real VCDS cable and have them walk you though fixing anything that remains broken.


----------



## Phyneas (Apr 29, 2015)

*DRL wink VCDS for Xenon Headlamp US Spec*

I am trying to code the DRL for the Xenon Headlamp so it doesn't wink, but whenever I try to change the code for any of the "dimmwert" (whether it be AB or GH, 2 or 3), i get an error for "incorrect message length or invalid format.

Does anybody with a US spec S3 have the proper coding or a solution for this?

Screencap of my error below.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Phyneas said:


> I am trying to code the DRL for the Xenon Headlamp so it doesn't wink, but whenever I try to change the code for any of the "dimmwert" (whether it be AB or GH, 2 or 3), i get an error for "incorrect message length or invalid format.
> 
> Does anybody with a US spec S3 have the proper coding or a solution for this?
> 
> Screencap of my error below.


[09] Central Electronics
Access Code 31347
Adaptation-10
(18)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Dimmwert GH 2 -- Set to xx% (xx = any number from 0-100)
(18)-Leuchte2SL VLB21-Dimmwert GH 3 -- Set to xx% (xx = any number from 0-100)


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

jmm003 said:


> Any further luck?


Has any one had luck yet with ADS via MMI?


----------



## simox8v (Apr 18, 2015)

*Stop /Start GONE!*

Hello Guys , 
I can confirm that I disabled my START STOP Function.

Go to [19] Adaption 10 
Address 19:5Q0 907 530 Q recoded (ADP-Start/stop start voltage limit) from 7.6 V to 12.1 V 

I m not exactly sure how this is even possible but my Start Stop is disabled now.
Winning!
My headlights were on and so was the radio... ill check in the morning to see if it works with the electronic off


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Just got my cable in a few days ago and finally started messing around yesterday. Did/confirmed the following, as others have- 

- Oil Temp in DIS
- Seat Belt Warning/chime inactive
- Needle staging on startup


I haven't looked yet - but am curious. Has anyone figured out:

1 - If we can display the gear # next to D/S mode like it does when in Manual mode? (D1, D2, D3, etc)
2 - Secondly, Is there a way to default the MMI screen from NOT popping up on startup, but instead when hitting the screen button or radio knob? I find myself lowering the screen a lot at night after startup. While I am not complaining about the effort involved, I would like to preserve the life of the motor/screen if I can.

EDIT: Just saw this post above, so good to know im not the only one curious!



reno15a3 said:


> I don't suppose anyone has figured out the setting for keeping the MMI screen closed on car start (without having to shut off the entertainment system first)?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

simox8v said:


> Hello Guys ,
> I can confirm that I disabled my START STOP Function.
> 
> Go to [19] Adaption 10
> ...


I wonder if this would work, if the voltage ends up being too finicky:
http://www.vwgolf.net.au/showthread.php?20132-Disable-the-STOP-START-system-on-Mk7-Golf-s


----------



## Zone Read (Jan 30, 2011)

I haven't been on this board for a while. 6 months ago I traded in my 2009 A4 for a 2015 A3. The chassis code for most models I'm seeing on this and other thread is 8V, mine is FF. I haven't been able to do much with my VCDS cable. Is the coding for the FF the same as the 8V? I'm most interested in disabling the seat belt chime (my 50 lb dog does not wear seat belts) and I kind of like the needle sweep. Thanks.


----------



## LostWaldo (Mar 1, 2008)

I've been attempting to get the rear turns to alternate from the inside and outside LEDs. The codes I've found from other forums don't seem to work with US models so I started digging around and got the top outside LEDs to blink out of phase. I was attempting to find the lower outside LEDs but gave up since I got tired of having to get up and walk to the back after every change.

Has anyone successfully completed the full mod with a US spec car?

Blink Top Outside Rear Out of Phase
[09] Central Electronics
10 - Adaptation
Driver Side
(12)-Leuchte18BLK HLA60-Lichtfunktion E 18
Change from Blinken Links Hellphase to Blinken links Dunkelphase
Passenger Side
(12)-Leuchte19BLK HRC31-Lichtfunktion E 19
Change from Blinken rechts Hellphase to Blinken rechts Dunkelphase

https://flic.kr/p/ryeio3


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

^^Whoa that is awesome!


----------



## pkwspawn01 (Feb 17, 2015)

For the front DRL and turn signal out of phase

Select STG 09 ( Central elec)
Access Security -> 31347 -> Login
Adaptation 10. Change the following values:
(16) Leuchte2SL VLB10 - LichtfunktionG2 to " Blinken links Hellphase "
(18) Leuchte2SL VLB10 - Dimmung GH2 to "0"
(16) Leuchte3SL VRB21 - LichtfunktionG3 to " Blinken rechts Hellphase "
(18) Leuchte3SL VRB21 Dimmwert GH - 3 to "0"


----------



## Cabage1313 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Convertible roof operation with remote*

Hi have any members here manage to do this do far. 
Have done the vcds coding from stemei website but doesn't work. Don't really want to have to buy a " smart top" module if I dont have too. Thank you


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

Any luck with enabling the voice commands in the 2015 a3 cabriolet as well as the audi drive select without the button?


----------



## Cabage1313 (Dec 14, 2014)

I have enabled voice command in the cabriolet and works well with the roof on. 


Has anyone found or enabled auto electronic park brake on and off when selecting PARK . Easy enough to do on a3 8p but haven't worked out how to on 8v as the is no seperate park brake module to access


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

really not much info yet on these cars, crazy!
we want moar!


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

I found this polished document over at audi-sport.net posted by DJAlix

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/8v-vcds-mods.206515/page-24

_* A3 / S3 8V VCDS Adaptations & Coding Document Download *_


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

DennisMitchell said:


> I found this polished document over at audi-sport.net posted by DJAlix
> 
> http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/8v-vcds-mods.206515/page-24
> 
> _* A3 / S3 8V VCDS Adaptations & Coding Document Download *_


----------



## rbobbydray (Jul 23, 2015)

A_Wise said:


> A friend of mine has the necessary cable, but we are unable to identify the code to let us in. I'm attempting to modify the VIM to allow DVDs to play while the car is in motion. Does anyone have the access code for a 2015 A3?


Did you ever find the access code for the 2015 A3 in North America?


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

VIM cannot be done via VCDS and RossTech are not gonna support it. At this time only VCP (VagCan Pro) can modify VIM.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

didn't see this on here, and can't open the document at work, so I thought I would throw this on here:


Exhaust flaps all open - S3

1 – Engine module
Long Coding Helper
Byte 9 
Bit 2 - Exhaust Flaps installed check box default activated – deactivate it and save as usual.


Car seems a bit louder off throttle and at lower RPM when the flaps are normally closed.


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

jgreer3746 said:


> didn't see this on here, and can't open the document at work, so I thought I would throw this on here:
> 
> 
> Exhaust flaps all open - S3
> ...



Quick question - does this keep them open all the time no matter what the driving mode? Or only in say dynamic? I have a full exhaust, and even in dynamic I hear the valves open & close when I come to say a stop at a light. This would be ideal if they're always open in dynamic or something.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

slo_s3 said:


> Quick question - does this keep them open all the time no matter what the driving mode? Or only in say dynamic? I have a full exhaust, and even in dynamic I hear the valves open & close when I come to say a stop at a light. This would be ideal if they're always open in dynamic or something.


This basically just turns the valves off, leaving them open. What you're doing is telling the car that these aren't installed when you do this mod.


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

jgreer3746 said:


> This basically just turns the valves off, leaving them open. What you're doing is telling the car that these aren't installed when you do this mod.


Thanks for the update. Hmm, I'll give it a try. I can always turn it back on


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

What vagcom do i need to buy to do all this!?


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

dan_s3 said:


> What vagcom do i need to buy to do all this!?


http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/VCDS.html


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

Has anyone been able to code to disable the front amber corner lights?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

You guys should try 15.7 which has additional documentation including label files relevant to MQB vehicles including the A3/S3. Please post a complete AutoScan so we can see if anything is still missing.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.php


----------



## ee02217 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Audi A3 Cabrio 2015*

Hi,

Were you able to activate the Voice control?


----------



## ee02217 (Aug 13, 2015)

*A3 Cabrio Voice Control*



Cabage1313 said:


> I have enabled voice command in the cabriolet and works well with the roof on.
> 
> 
> Has anyone found or enabled auto electronic park brake on and off when selecting PARK . Easy enough to do on a3 8p but haven't worked out how to on 8v as the is no seperate park brake module to access


Can you tell me the steps for enabling this?
It's for the new A3 Cabrio (8V) correct?

Thanks man!


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

ee02217 said:


> Can you tell me the steps for enabling this?
> It's for the new A3 Cabrio (8V) correct?
> 
> Thanks man!


Have not tested this but:

Select STG 5F (infotainment) 
STG Long Coding -> Function 07 
Select Byte 24
Change Bit 1 to Activate


----------



## jDreamer85 (Aug 26, 2015)

FxTSI said:


> Hi everybody! I'm trying to compile a list of VCDS mods for the new A3 platform, similar to what has been done for other models. This is the first iteration, it would be great if this could be put as a sticky and the first page got updated with new codes or validation of the current ones.
> 
> I have not tested any of the codes, I'll be doing that in a couple of weeks with a friend's A3 1.2T.
> 
> ...


Has there been a tested code to activate VIM on non navigation MMI Radio?


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Can't be done with VCDS


----------



## gaogi (Dec 17, 2010)

Is there a VCDS coding to have the car start is S instead of D? I seem to remember when I first drove the car home, as long as I was in Dynamic in Drive Select, I didn't have to specifically shift to S, it would be in S when I shift to go forward. I did some coding with the car over the weekend, and I noticed that I had to shift to S manually now, not sure if I changed something in my coding. I have a 2015 S3.


----------



## HyperM3 (Mar 14, 2004)

Cabage1313 said:


> I have enabled voice command in the cabriolet and works well with the roof on.


Im dying for this information. Can someone PLEASE post this?


----------



## Jahon (Nov 27, 2013)

*Reverse (back-up) light brightness coding?*

Curious if anyone has the VCDS coding to increase the reversing bulb brightness to 100. I remember seeing a post somewhere with the adaptation, I just can't remember. I think the default power is 83-86%. 

TYIA!


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

pkwspawn01 said:


> For the front DRL and turn signal out of phase
> 
> Select STG 09 ( Central elec)
> Access Security -> 31347 -> Login
> ...


I tried this on my 2016 and **** went crazy. Will need to try again to rule out user error.


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

Jahon said:


> Curious if anyone has the VCDS coding to increase the reversing bulb brightness to 100. I remember seeing a post somewhere with the adaptation, I just can't remember. I think the default power is 83-86%.
> 
> TYIA!



Module 09 Central Electronics
Adaption - 10
(6) Leuchte28RFL LC11-Dimmwert AB 28 auswählen
Enter Desired Value
(6) Leuchte29RFL RA64-Dimmwert AB 29 auswählen
Enter Desired Value
Possible New Values: 1 to 100 (%)

*Audi Factory Default = 86 (%)


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

superwtc said:


> I tried this on my 2016 and **** went crazy. Will need to try again to rule out user error.


Same exact issue I was experiencing 

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/aud...verse-mirror-tilt-2886562/page3/#post24711180

Will make the attempt again


----------



## oliverchua (Sep 5, 2015)

superwtc said:


> I tried this on my 2016 and **** went crazy. Will need to try again to rule out user error.


Worked for me after a few tries. Just make sure to choose the correct ones. A lot of them look similar (especially if you don't speak German, like me).


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

oliverchua said:


> Worked for me after a few tries. Just make sure to choose the correct ones. A lot of them look similar (especially if you don't speak German, like me).


I think I misunderstood what I was hoping for. I was looking to keep the drl's on when using the turn signal.


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

DeadBoltPoison said:


> Has anyone been able to code to disable the front amber corner lights?


I'm also waiting on this one too.
I have seen in vagcom that you can configure your headlights for geographic area (NA, Europe, Australia, etc)
I wonder if setting this to a specific area in central electric will disable the ambers automatically.

-cW


----------



## air.d.junior (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone activated hold assist sucessfully?

Enviado de meu D6633 usando Tapatalk


----------



## oliverchua (Sep 5, 2015)

superwtc said:


> I think I misunderstood what I was hoping for. I was looking to keep the drl's on when using the turn signal.


All you have to do for that is set the following:

(18) Leuchte2SL VLB10 - Dimmung GH2 to "100"
(18) Leuchte3SL VRB21 Dimmwert GH - 3 to "100"


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

oliverchua said:


> All you have to do for that is set the following:
> 
> (18) Leuchte2SL VLB10 - Dimmung GH2 to "100"
> (18) Leuchte3SL VRB21 Dimmwert GH - 3 to "100"


Thank you


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

oliverchua said:


> All you have to do for that is set the following:
> 
> (18) Leuchte2SL VLB10 - Dimmung GH2 to "100"
> (18) Leuchte3SL VRB21 Dimmwert GH - 3 to "100"


Got this to work tonight - Thank you!!



Looking for some assistance here if anyone can help. Was wondering if I can change my DRL's to the inner amber indicators when the switch is in the off position. (the front turn signal bulbs, non-led, NA headlights). 

I would love to have the inner signals on as DRLS when the switch is off, but retain normal operating modes in all other switch positions. If I lose the LED strips entirely, that is fine though. Any way to change what operates as a DRL?


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

Why isn't this sticky?


----------



## salomaoabdala (Aug 3, 2015)

*Audi Drive Select*

Whattup buddy!? 
So, have u finally gotten the audi drive select to work? how is the process? I´m very excited for that!


----------



## ronchilling (Mar 25, 2015)

This might be a stupid question. But on the ross website, which package should I buy to perform those changes? There are different packages from $99 to around $1k. Obviously if I can do everything with the least expensive package, I'd opt for that.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

What needs to be changed to have the LED taillights on while just the LED DRL's are on WITHOUT the orange lights in front.
I want the options to drive with only LED DRL and LED tails. I looked through coding and the only thing I could find turned on the orange parking lights along with the LED tails when the headlight knob is in the OFF position.

and so much of the stuff in VAG-COM for these cars is read in German. B7 and B8 cars are so much easier to mess with.


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

anyone figure out auto close when raining?


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

superwtc said:


> anyone figure out auto close when raining?


Automatic Rain Closing (Windows Only)

09 - Central Electronics
Security Access - 16
Code = 31347
(15) Access Control 2 - Regenschliessen_ein aus = Active (Rain Closing On / Off)
(16) Access Control 2 - Regenschliessen_art = Permanent (Rain Closing Type)
(28) Access Control 2 - Menuesteuerung Regenschliessen = Active (Driver Assist Rain Closing Menu)
Reset MMI

09 - Central Electronics
Select Long Coding Helper
Select RLFS from Dropdown Menu
Change Long Code to 07006C (Auto Lights on over 90mph + Auto Rain Light + Auto Rain Closing)

Testing:

1) Light Switch in Auto position.
2) Wiper stalk in 1st / Auto position.
3) All windows fully open.
4) Locked car and wait for 2 mins.
5) Spray water on windscreen sensor and watch windows close 

Notes:

Have never been able to get the Driver Assist Rain Closing Menu to pop.
Have never been able to get this working with Panoramic Sunroof.


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

icon5585 said:


> Why isn't this sticky?


yup


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

DJAlix said:


> Automatic Rain Closing (Windows Only)
> 
> 09 - Central Electronics
> Security Access - 16
> ...


Thank you, working like a charm


----------



## ibis_a3 (Jan 6, 2016)

Has anyone figured out how to turn off the amber light in the headlight with VCDS? Also looking to code the DRL lighting. When I unlock the car (with the light setting on auto) both the xenon projector and DRL turn on. Is there anyway to code just the DRL to come on (without the xenon projector light)? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ibis_a3 (Jan 6, 2016)

edit duplicate


----------



## ibis_a3 (Jan 6, 2016)

Bump- Any updates?


----------



## Xanthos (Feb 9, 2011)

*enable rear fog lights?*

hello, does anyone knows how to enable rear fog lights to work as a stop lights (led)?


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

has anyone had any luck with disabling the amber corner lights in the headlight?


----------



## A38V 1.8TFSI (Jan 8, 2016)

Can just the foglights be turned on and the DRL to max brightness. They go to low brightness when I want just the foglights turned on

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'd really like to enable my tail lamps to be on with the DRLs, but would also like to be able to turn them all off when selected to 0. Possible?

Does anyone know how to increase the volume of the pre-collision system warning chime? It's barely audible when music is turned up...

Thanks


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

drive90 said:


> I'd really like to enable my tail lamps to be on with the DRLs, but would also like to be able to turn them all off when selected to 0. Possible?
> 
> Does anyone know how to increase the volume of the pre-collision system warning chime? It's barely audible when music is turned up...
> 
> Thanks


Both of the DRL tweaks are detailed at stemei.de. Click the google translate button on the right if you don't speak German.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

A while ago adding Audi Drive Select was discussed in this very thread. I've been doing some research and tinkering and I have almost gotten there.
If you want to read up and contribute head over here

If you can't post on the RT forums, feel free to add any knowledge to this thread. I will monitor both.


----------



## AudiSportB5S4 (Mar 13, 2007)

Guys what am I doing wrong? I want to have the DRL stay on constant while the blinker blinks.. On earlier Audi's it's called "Disabling the Winking feature"... 

I tried this per recommendation of someone on QW, but it was flashing the DRL rather than the turn signal which isn't what I want. I just don't want the DRL to turn off as blinker flashes..


Select STG 09 ( Central elec)
Access Security -> 31347 -> Login
Adaptation 10. Change the following values:
(16) Leuchte2SL VLB10 - LichtfunktionG2 to " Blinken links Hellphase "
(18) Leuchte2SL VLB10 - Dimmung GH2 to "0"
(16) Leuchte3SL VRB21 - LichtfunktionG3 to " Blinken rechts Hellphase "
(18) Leuchte3SL VRB21 Dimmwert GH - 3 to "0"


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*drl*



AudiSportB5S4 said:


> Guys what am I doing wrong? I want to have the DRL stay on constant while the blinker blinks.. On earlier Audi's it's called "Disabling the Winking feature"...
> 
> I tried this per recommendation of someone on QW, but it was flashing the DRL rather than the turn signal which isn't what I want. I just don't want the DRL to turn off as blinker flashes..
> 
> ...


Changing to 0 will turn them off when indicating.
Default is 30, so that means when the indicator is flashing/activated, the DRL will be at 30% brightness.
Set to 100 and they will stay on full brightness even when the indicator is flashing/activated.


----------



## AudiSportB5S4 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow I'm a bum. This was literally just mentioned a page back and even at the top of this page.. For me it was that changing the value from 0 to 100 as you said above to achieve what I wanted.

"All you have to do for that is set the following:

(18) Leuchte2SL VLB10 - Dimmung GH2 to "100"
(18) Leuchte3SL VRB21 Dimmwert GH 3 to "100""

ha. Thanks for the help gents.


----------



## AudiSportB5S4 (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anyone figured out a way to have just the DRLs on for coming/leaving home? It seems the only options that they allow via the mmi is to have the headlights on fully or off fully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

AudiSportB5S4 said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to have just the DRLs on for coming/leaving home? It seems the only options that they allow via the mmi is to have the headlights on fully or off fully.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be relatively easy to change via VCDS, do you have access to it?


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

has anyone figured how to get oil temp in this part of the gauges. I saw a pic with someone having it just above the red line. I would like to know how?


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

My dealer's (Audi Atlanta) vag-com "guy" tried to turn on my tails as part of the DRLs and said that it won't work on my car, specifically. Anyone else do this successfully on a 2015 S3?


----------



## fordma54 (Apr 21, 2015)

jiannu said:


> has anyone figured how to get oil temp in this part of the gauges. I saw a pic with someone having it just above the red line. I would like to know how?


Think this is what I used on my S3, but I did mine a while back.

Set Oil Temperature on all DIS Menus - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
--------------------
[17] Instruments -> Long Coding -> Byte 10
CHANGE: Tick Bit 1. Display Oil Temperature


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

fordma54 said:


> Think this is what I used on my S3, but I did mine a while back.
> 
> Set Oil Temperature on all DIS Menus - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
> --------------------
> ...


Thx.... but I did that and it works but I did see a while back that the oil temp was displayed just above the red line as supposed to mine is needed to scroll and its in the center.. Would love for it to be displayed just above the red line as a fixed setting...


----------



## mlx.milano (May 1, 2016)

Hi, is it possible to set the rear brake lights to flash (on and off rapidly) if braking hard, such as on a race track? I have an S3 8V.

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

drive90 said:


> My dealer's (Audi Atlanta) vag-com "guy" tried to turn on my tails as part of the DRLs and said that it won't work on my car, specifically. Anyone else do this successfully on a 2015 S3?


Use the following document: https://www.dropbox.com/s/l48ah2q9vz0buop/Lighting Explanation_5_2.pdf?dl=0 (Credit to DV52 - he's on different forums, I just saved it to my own Dropbox because the link may become broken).

Look for the appropriate Leuchte channel for the real tails, keep in mind that you must activate the lamp assembly on the body and on the trunk lid. Then you need to assign a new function for day time running lamps for each lamp (the adaptation value should be called Day Time Running Lamp, or Tagfahrlicht). Remember to also modify the corresponding "dimmwert" channel to 100% brightness.

Let me know if you need something else, the document linked should be all you need to understand in order to assign DRL functions to your taillights.


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

That's excellent info! Thanks


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

Has VCDS already been ruled out as a possibility for the Siri issue?

Able to get the following done last night:
-Lap Timer
-Oil Temp in all DIS menu
-Steering to "dynamic"
-Turn signal blinks to 4
-N/A lighting regulations off for all-weather and highbeams simultaneously (LED lights)
-ACC default distance setting enabled in MMI
-Needle sweep (especially cool with the ACC-enabled instrument cluster!)
-Heated seat 3->2 auto change from 10 min to disabled
-Rear DRL's
-Front DRL LED strip blink out-of-phase


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone figured out how to display the gear in dash? Like D1,D2,D3... S1,S2,S3...
Was so easy to do this on the b8 models.

-cW 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

coolwater said:


> Has anyone figured out how to display the gear in dash? Like D1,D2,D3... S1,S2,S3...
> Was so easy to do this on the b8 models.
> 
> -cW
> ...


My S3 started to do that after Eurodyne TCU upgrade.


----------



## agpatel (Jun 1, 2006)

Is there any way to get the oil level information on the MMI screen or check the level via the VCDS to see what the oil level sensor is reading?


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

agpatel said:


> Is there any way to get the oil level information on the MMI screen or check the level via the VCDS to see what the oil level sensor is reading?


I have tried popping that up using 5F, but with no luck.
You can do a search for adaptation channels that have "oil" in them and tweak them for further research.


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

m_bolc said:


> I have tried popping that up using 5F, but with no luck.
> You can do a search for adaptation channels that have "oil" in them and tweak them for further research.


I tried as well with no luck. Think it only tells you oil quality but not level.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Has anyone been able to set the exhaust valves to stay open using VCDS for an S3?


----------



## pabszilla (Jun 2, 2016)

turbo slc 2.9l said:


> Has anyone been able to set the exhaust valves to stay open using VCDS for an S3?


*Exhaust flaps all open
*1 – Engine module
Exhaust Flaps deactivate 
Byte 9
Bit 2 - Exhaust Flaps installed check box default activated– deactivate it and save as usual.


I haven't tried it myself but I had saved it to my sheet of VCDS tweaks that I've collected.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

turbo slc 2.9l said:


> Has anyone been able to set the exhaust valves to stay open using VCDS for an S3?


Yes I was able to accomplish this today, info on page 6 haha


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Active Lane Assist*

In Europe our cars with ALA are able to set their intervention to "Early". We here in the US don't have that menu option appear in our MMI. 

I've found a tidbit on how to perform the VAG-COM mod on an A6:

8E - Image Processing
Security Code: 20103
Adaptation 
Menu for time of assisted steering
Activate

Reset MMI after change.

Anyone with VAG-COM experience have an idea on how to do it to my car? 

Cheers.

UPDATE

Solved. Look a couple posts below this


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

coolwater said:


> Has anyone figured out how to display the gear in dash? Like D1,D2,D3... S1,S2,S3...
> Was so easy to do this on the b8 models.
> 
> -cW
> ...


This is what I want also. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Active Lane Assist*

I have successfully enabled the MMI menu under Active Lane Assist allowing me to choose between Early and Late intervention.










US cars are set by default to Late but with Early selected the car traces the center of the lane better.

Use the following method:

Connect VAG-COM per usual then...

Select A5- "Frt Sens. Drv. Assi"









Select Security Access - 16









The code is 20103 then Do it!









Select Adaptation - 10 from the same photo as you chose Security Access - 16

Under Channel select "Intervention moment" then select under New Value "late (setting via menu)" or "early (setting via menu)" and then Do it!









Exit out fully, disconnect and turn off car. Open driver's door so the electronics power down. Give it a minute, start car, and the new Menu should appear as in the first photo!

Pretty easy, in my experience.


----------



## 1S32K16 (Jul 5, 2016)

Is the reverse tilt mirror option something I can get the dealer to turn on for me using the info in this thread or do I have to go to a aftermarket shop to get it turned on? I don't have access to a Vag-Com to do it myself.

[52] DOOR ELECTRONICS, PASSENGER

Passenger-side mirror lowering when reversing - TESTED AUDI A3 1.2T ‘13
--------------------
[52] Door electronics, passenger -> Long coding -> Byte 04
CHANGE: Enable Bits 2 and 3


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## radbaldguy (Feb 23, 2016)

*Mirrors stopped auto-folding on lock after 'unrelated' VCDS changes*

I encountered something weird and I'm hoping someone here might have some ideas. I made several VCDS changes over the weekend using OBDeleven. A day or two later, I noticed that my folding mirrors were no longer automatically folding upon locking with the fob (2015 S3 Prestige, so the folding mirrors are OEM). The mirrors wills still fold if I turn the knob to the folded position, they just don't work automatically. Here's the list of VCDS changes I made:

- disabled soundaktor
- enabled adaptive cruise menu in MMI to change default distance
- enabled lane change menu in MMI to change intervention time to early
- changed courtesy turn signal 4 blinks
- opened exhaust valves full-time
- enabled oil temp display in all DIS

The VCDS changes seem unrelated to the folding mirrors but I'm no expert. Any ideas what may be going on? If not, I guess I'll start undoing the changes one-by-one to see which one caused the unintended effect.

Thanks!


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

Do you have the fold when locked option in your mmi?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## radbaldguy (Feb 23, 2016)

mroberte said:


> Do you have the fold when locked option in your mmi?


I don't think so, I've looked around deeply through the menus and can't find any such option. I believe the function was enabled by default from factory. Is this a menu option I can enable via VCDS?


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

radbaldguy said:


> I don't think so, I've looked around deeply through the menus and can't find any such option. I believe the function was enabled by default from factory. Is this a menu option I can enable via VCDS?


Try enabling the menu from the directions on this post. Its most likely the option has been disabled as things tend to reset with vcd coding.

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/index.php?posts/2789392

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## radbaldguy (Feb 23, 2016)

mroberte said:


> Its most likely the option has been disabled as things tend to reset with vcd coding.


Thanks for the help. I spent some more time with it last night and found the option in the central locking menu -- I could swear it wasn't there before. :facepalm: Re-enabling the option worked; I didn't realize making coding changes could reset unrelated MMI settings. Anyway, I appreciate the help; it saved me from undoing my VCDS changes, which wouldn't have solved the issue.


----------



## TaiGTi (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi guys can someone assist. I tried the mk7 gti coding for alternate turn signals (tail lights) but the left and right tail light flashes in opposite directions, inner outer on one side and outer inner on the other tail light. Coded it back to normal but the hazards when turned on flash first left and then right. Can someone assist with a fix


----------



## jmargaretis (Sep 27, 2014)

Any way to change the left/right buttons on the steering wheel so it can control music toggle, instead of the scroll? The worst design ever!!!! In fact, the media functionality of the car is terrible lol!


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

jmargaretis said:


> Any way to change the left/right buttons on the steering wheel so it can control music toggle, instead of the scroll? The worst design ever!!!! In fact, the media functionality of the car is terrible lol!


That would be nice to have as an option, but no way that I know of.

I'm sure you already know about changing the * button's functionality in settings but you can change the current track/station with the wheel if you use the left and right buttons to first select the music page in the dash display... but I agree with you that the overall execution is lacking.


----------



## jmargaretis (Sep 27, 2014)

drive90 said:


> That would be nice to have as an option, but no way that I know of.
> 
> I'm sure you already know about changing the * button's functionality in settings but you can change the current track/station with the wheel if you use the left and right buttons to first select the music page in the dash display... but I agree with you that the overall execution is lacking.


Ugh. Multi-function center console scroll =s accidentally pressing/scrolling! Another boneheaded qwerk: I had to add oil temp to the MFD for my brother... Really Audi? Turbo charged car. Wonder if it's just an NA thing and RoW cars already have it from factory.

Last question for now. I've seen something about changing tire size to help calibrate, is this true? If so, anything to adjust parameters for Mag-ride. To be specific: say mag delete to prevent errors?


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

I got the vagcom settings for gear display from someone that got a tcu tune. I'm guessing I will need the security access code for auto trans. Any ideas?

[02 - Auto Trans] [Adaption - 10]
Select Single Gear Display; from top channel drop down menu
Select D on/S on from new value drop down menu

-cW 
Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

Hello Vortex, I'm back!

I just got a '16 A3 2.0T. I have a Ross-Tech cable and I wonder if I can "fix" a couple of things about my car:
- When I open the car using the keyless entry (touch), can all doors be opened instead of just the driver door? That way I don't have to fumble for the remote to open the passenger side rear door for my wife to put our baby girl in the child seat.
- Same with the remote, can it open all doors with a single press?
- Can Climatronic be set to recirculate automatically? I am in Miami and having Climatronic suck in air from outside (warm and wet air) defeats the purpose!
- Can the alarm use the horn instead of beeping?

I am sure that I will think of more things to "fix" and I am glad to have you guys as support team!


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

ROCKnRLR said:


> Hello Vortex, I'm back!
> 
> I just got a '16 A3 2.0T. I have a Ross-Tech cable and I wonder if I can "fix" a couple of things about my car:
> - When I open the car using the keyless entry (touch), can all doors be opened instead of just the driver door? That way I don't have to fumble for the remote to open the passenger side rear door for my wife to put our baby girl in the child seat.
> ...


I think door locking can be changed via mmi? And I think recur can be set via vcd. And no on the horn, just ability to turn beep off (mmi control).



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

mroberte said:


> I think door locking can be changed via mmi? And I think recur can be set via vcd. And no on the horn, just ability to turn beep off (mmi control).


Thanks a lot bud! I was able to "fix" both issues via MMI. The recirc is set to auto but the indicator LED doesn't light up (I can live with that).


----------



## jmargaretis (Sep 27, 2014)

Anything available to play with steering weight/assist?


----------



## phobos512 (Dec 30, 2015)

ROCKnRLR said:


> Thanks a lot bud! I was able to "fix" both issues via MMI. The recirc is set to auto but the indicator LED doesn't light up (I can live with that).


Bringing this question back from the dead a bit - the auto recirculate is based on contaminants in the air, not humidity. It will only auto recirc when you're in a cloud of exhaust or something. Not entirely sure if US vehicles even have that sensor - when I made this setting in my Golf R I don't think I ever saw it switch automatically.


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) Enable VCDS VAG-COM*

Does anyone know what the ACC system entails? I have a 2017 Audi S3 premium plus with Audi Pre-Sense Front. I'm wondering if the only thing preventing my car from having ACC turned on is VCDS. I realize that the cruise control stalk is missing the distance setting for ACC but other than that, I'm pretty sure this car has all the exact same hardware as the Prestige. Any help would be appreciated.

I found the byte to enable for ACC in VAG-COM/VCDS, just nervous to change the long coding in worries that it could throw some serious codes.
Byte 4 bit 2 under instruments 17
TYIA


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

TaiGTi said:


> Hi guys can someone assist. I tried the mk7 gti coding for alternate turn signals (tail lights) but the left and right tail light flashes in opposite directions, inner outer on one side and outer inner on the other tail light. Coded it back to normal but the hazards when turned on flash first left and then right. Can someone assist with a fix


You must have messed up the dunkelphase and hellphase settings on the corresponding light channels.

Post a controller channel map of 09 and I could help you.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

AudiSportB5S4 said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to have just the DRLs on for coming/leaving home? It seems the only options that they allow via the mmi is to have the headlights on fully or off fully.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Central Electronics
Security Access 31347
Adaptation
Channel Comfort illumination - Coming Home Leuchten
Select Fog Light
Do it!


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

jmargaretis said:


> Anything available to play with steering weight/assist?


44 - Steering assist
Enter security code as suggested by VCDS
Enter Adaptation
Select "Characteristic curve of steering assistance" 
Choose your preferred setting
Do it!


----------



## jmargaretis (Sep 27, 2014)

m_bolc said:


> 44 - Steering assist
> Enter security code as suggested by VCDS
> Enter Adaptation
> Select "Characteristic curve of steering assistance"
> ...


Really!!!?

Does the coding stick after restart?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

jmargaretis said:


> Really!!!?
> 
> Does the coding stick after restart?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


No, it sticks with whatever you select in there.
First thing I've done to both my 8Vs is set them to dynamic steering assist.


----------



## jmargaretis (Sep 27, 2014)

m_bolc said:


> No, it sticks with whatever you select in there.
> First thing I've done to both my 8Vs is set them to dynamic steering assist.


I'm confused. I always set to dynamic anyway. Does this actually increase weight or just leaves the steering in dynamic? I'm not around till tomorrow and curious

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

jmargaretis said:


> I'm confused. I always set to dynamic anyway. Does this actually increase weight or just leaves the steering in dynamic? I'm not around till tomorrow and curious
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


i don't know. My car doesn't have ADS. You'll have to try it out. Both of my A3s came in "comfort" from the factory, when I changed the setting the steering did get heavier.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

If anyone can pm me and help me out with a few things that'd be great..

looking to fix a few things on my 16 A3 w/o nav..

-needle sweep
-remove seatbelt warning
-disable DRL turning off with turn signals
-windows up & down with the key fob
-e-brake on disables DRL


----------



## kookie AZ (Jun 24, 2012)

coolwater said:


> I got the vagcom settings for gear display from someone that got a tcu tune. I'm guessing I will need the security access code for auto trans. Any ideas?
> 
> [02 - Auto Trans] [Adaption - 10]
> Select Single Gear Display; from top channel drop down menu
> ...


Any updates on this?

Would love to get that indicator


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> If anyone can pm me and help me out with a few things that'd be great..
> 
> looking to fix a few things on my 16 A3 w/o nav..
> 
> ...


The first two are in the coding section of 17 - Instruments. No tutorial needed.

The other three can be done, PM me and we can setup a skype of facetime session and I'll walk you through the changes needed.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

kookie AZ said:


> Any updates on this?
> 
> Would love to get that indicator


I do not believe it is possible to change an adaptation channel and get it working. Might be hiding in the transmission's coding. My car is a 7-speed dry clutch so I can't help you there.


----------



## Abarth695 (Jun 6, 2016)

*Audi Connect AudiS3 8V*

So, I've been playing around with this searching all over the world on how to get the Audi Connect Menu on the Main Menu Screen and nothing, until now. As you can see below what I now have on the screen.
Next problem, is how to connect to Audi Connect. I open the menu and ask to connect but nothing happens. I go into the phone menu and you can see the options it brings up but none are highlighted to use once pressed. Having got this far, I'm hoping what is only preventing me from going further is I need to get my phone connected to get internet. What puzzles me is that I do get internet to use the internet radio functions on the Audi App however, but this may be seperate function.
I will continue trying but if anyone has any suggestions as not trying to sound big head, but I have not seen anyone get this far yet, so I'm hoping I'm really close
I have new menus in the phone section but are all greyed out and assume I need to get these working so I can connect my android phone to get data across
Any ideas


----------



## Username A3 (Jun 28, 2005)

*2017 a3 premium convenience package audi smartphone interface*

I just got a new a3 and the audi smartphone interface is great but the navigation is all sorts of ****ed up. I am using an android with android auto and it connects real nice but navigation keeps thinking im moving in reverse. its real real real frustrating. im trying to see if anyone has tinkered around with the vagcom and audi smartphone interface to get the signal correct. i even went to google and apparently its a huge bug that google and audi have agreed it is a problem with the signal coming from the CAN. I still have my original a3 from 06 in the us and havent messed around in a while so i can't wait to hook the vag cable up and do some of these great mods. any help will be appreciated. sorry if this is off topic from here but sounds like you guys are on top of the coding so far!!!
cheers


----------



## kookie AZ (Jun 24, 2012)

m_bolc said:


> Central Electronics
> Security Access 31347
> Adaptation
> Channel Comfort illumination - Coming Home Leuchten
> ...


I've been scratching my head here. I've made this change, and the stored value is 'fog light', however the low beam still switches on.

Also, there are two other Channels there with options for Coming Home Leuchten. One Channel allows you to toggle: Manual/Automatic and the other Coming Home, Ignition/Driver. What values do you have here?



m_bolc said:


> I do not believe it is possible to change an adaptation channel and get it working. Might be hiding in the transmission's coding. My car is a 7-speed dry clutch so I can't help you there.


Thanks anyway, sounds like the big turbo software will do this for me.


----------



## Sapo117 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Help with first time VAG*

Hi mates, first port on this super board.

I got an Audi S3 SPB S-tronic 8V ( 2014 ) and I still have with me the HEX+CAN USB from RossTech I had in my 2010 Golf R DSG ( previous owner, never used )

I read the FAQ on RT site and I did as following ( I would like to make tha valve open and disable Start and Stop )

Downloaded latest VCDS ( 17.1 )
Connected the cable to USB on my laptop and OBD port ( next to the hood opening, violet, is that right? )
I have a Keyless car, so I launched the VCDS and the just pushed start/stop button to power on the S3 dash
The VCDS goes automatically to Options where I need to test the interface
I got this error










this is how VCDS setup ( i didn't change any )










Thanks for anyone can help

R.


----------



## Sapo117 (Nov 21, 2016)

nevermind! I solved installing the 12.12 version of the software. A bit strange that the updated software doesn't work


----------



## Spinstorm (Sep 3, 2016)

I have a 2018 facelift with matrix led lights and I’d like to adjust the DRL brightness at night so its brighter. 

How can I do that please? Thanks


----------



## master_ms1234 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello
I am new on this formu.
I have a A3 8v 2015 an I have a VCDS i try to do the rear lamps would be like the EU the turn signal only LED on top and the STOP only on the central LED in the lamp in fender. 

I wanted put in to the car dynamic turn signal like on this video.

https://youtu.be/ahEVlBjo1a0

Is ther anybody who do that?


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'd like that too. I have made some changes to my lighting but do not think mine operate in that manner.

Will connect my car and take a look. Happen to know the pertinent security codes?


----------



## GRM77 (Jun 5, 2010)

Has anyone enabled auto-high beams (high beam assist) on an LED headlight equipped car? I've tried the coding instructions from the Golf R guys but I just get errors. TIA!


----------



## jon-stuver (May 16, 2017)

GRM77 said:


> Has anyone enabled auto-high beams (high beam assist) on an LED headlight equipped car? I've tried the coding instructions from the Golf R guys but I just get errors. TIA!


Been hoping someone could help with this too. :beer:


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

I made three attempts at getting my car's auto high beams enabled but ended up with, I assume, the same error message as you. I scoured google and forums for directions but could not figure out the missing piece. Undoing my work and performing an adaptation of the headlamp clears the error easily, though.

I still think that it is possible, though.


----------



## GRM77 (Jun 5, 2010)

drive90 said:


> I made three attempts at getting my car's auto high beams enabled but ended up with, I assume, the same error message as you. I scoured google and forums for directions but could not figure out the missing piece. Undoing my work and performing an adaptation of the headlamp clears the error easily, though.
> 
> I still think that it is possible, though.


Sounds about right. I'm going I keep trying when I find some time this weekend.


----------



## jon-stuver (May 16, 2017)

GRM77 said:


> Sounds about right. I'm going I keep trying when I find some time this weekend.


Any luck?


----------



## GRM77 (Jun 5, 2010)

jon-stuver said:


> Any luck?


None. Tried this weekend again 3 times and got the same error. 

Ask for some help over at the vcds forum too. Nothing yet.


----------



## Bats (Sep 28, 2017)

*Enable DRLs on light switch position "0"*

Hi,

I have a problem, when I was trying to enable auto light and rain sensor DRLs on position "0" went off.

It was on before, I have a menu in MMI that allows to switch it off and on, everything was allright and works great.
I have not even change anything in drls settings, I have switched everything back step by step, but still have this problem.

I don't know why would they come off permanently, I have allready tried to get it back somehow but nothing worked. 

DRLs works fine on parking position and with xenon lights.

Please if You have any solution for me, that would be great


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Have an 18 s3. Does anyone know how to disable start stop w/ VCDS? Looked at prior write ups online for 17 model and they don't work.

Tried all the options under start/stop and nothing, then tried changing the voltage still nothing.


----------



## kirby697 (Jul 18, 2000)

dan_s3 said:


> Have an 18 s3. Does anyone know how to disable start stop w/ VCDS? Looked at prior write ups online for 17 model and they don't work.
> 
> Tried all the options under start/stop and nothing, then tried changing the voltage still nothing.


Trying to figure this out as well. Looking to get a new HEX-NET Enthusiast, and want to make sure that it can disable start/stop on a 2018 S3.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

kirby697 said:


> Trying to figure this out as well. Looking to get a new HEX-NET Enthusiast, and want to make sure that it can disable start/stop on a 2018 S3.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get a United Motorsport ECU/TCU tune, gone


----------



## kirby697 (Jul 18, 2000)

eXcelon53 said:


> Get a United Motorsport ECU/TCU tune, gone


Not an option. Actually not even my car; will be helping a buddy do this. I ordered the HEX-NET yesterday, we’ll see if we can get it to work. Fingers crossed. If not, there are still plenty of other things he wants to recode, I believe, so it won’t be a waste. I’ll have a new Golf R in a few months, too, and will be getting heavy use of the HEX-NET on that over the next decade, I hope...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

kirby697 said:


> Not an option. Actually not even my car; will be helping a buddy do this. I ordered the HEX-NET yesterday, we’ll see if we can get it to work. Fingers crossed. If not, there are still plenty of other things he wants to recode, I believe, so it won’t be a waste. I’ll have a new Golf R in a few months, too, and will be getting heavy use of the HEX-NET on that over the next decade, I hope...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cannot imagine owning an S3 or a Golf R and not having United Motorsport tune. It's like driving around with a brick underneath your accelerator. Let that car do what it wants to do!


----------



## kirby697 (Jul 18, 2000)

eXcelon53 said:


> I cannot imagine owning an S3 or a Golf R and not having United Motorsport tune. It's like driving around with a brick underneath your accelerator. Let that car do what it wants to do!


Don’t get me wrong; I’ll be super tempted to get one on my Golf R... but I’ve been burned badly on warranty stuff in the past because of mods, and 6 years / 72k miles of warranty on the 2018 Golf R is pretty hard to potentially walk away from.

My friend is going to do a JB4 on his S3, I may go that route. I also may go the APR route- a local VW dealer does APR tuning and they may have sort of *wink wink, nod nod* arrangements regarding cars that are tuned at their dealership and need warranty work...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satli (Nov 8, 2017)

*Hello*



RyanA3 said:


> vag-com update.
> 1. I tried the tire size fix:
> in the pulldown (that shows 00 tire circumference standard and seems to have more options) doesn't show any other options.
> 
> ...


Hi I would like to help you see your vehicle's 2015 S3. Do you have a chance to send me the bcm control vcds dump?:Şaşkın:


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

eXcelon53 said:


> Does anyone know what the ACC system entails? I have a 2017 Audi S3 premium plus with Audi Pre-Sense Front. I'm wondering if the only thing preventing my car from having ACC turned on is VCDS. I realize that the cruise control stalk is missing the distance setting for ACC but other than that, I'm pretty sure this car has all the exact same hardware as the Prestige. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> I found the byte to enable for ACC in VAG-COM/VCDS, just nervous to change the long coding in worries that it could throw some serious codes.
> Byte 4 bit 2 under instruments 17
> TYIA


I know this post is from over a year ago, but did you ever get it working? I have a 2018 S3 PP with tech package, Pre-Sense front, and sensor is there, and can confirm that it "looks" to be the same as on the prestige which has this feature enabled (to be more accurate ACC with Stop and GO). So i'm assuming that this is just a coding setting, and g2g... Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

BTW i did a search, and haven't been able to find the exact answer, or coding.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Has anyone successfully retrofitted power folding mirrors to a facelift S3? Specifically gotten them to fold/unfold automatically? Seems like the MMI option needed to turn this on was changed in the VCDS options between the pre-facelift and facelift models.


----------



## fstrdr (Mar 26, 2014)

I have the Hex-Can cable with the VCDS 11.11.3 software running on WIN XP. It was great for my 8P but, Central Electronics, for example, doesn't work with my 2015 8V. Can I keep the cable? What software do I need to run, 12.12? Do I need a new laptop as well, WIN 7, WIN 10? I have a WIN 10 already but it seems 12.12 doesn't run on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ERO (Jun 18, 2005)

Does anyone know how to enable subwoofer control on MMI with VCDS?


----------



## 949 (Mar 11, 2008)

did anyone ever get the tire circumference to work?
i plan on getting smaller rims and the settings will need to be adjusted for it


----------



## Peto Pedro (Jun 24, 2019)

FxTSI said:


> 03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 5Q0-907-379.clb
> ...


hi did u solve ABS brake vcds error ? u hav e3 I have only one this .. how to fix it ?
thnx


----------



## miktip (May 19, 2012)

*MAG Ride 2 Non-MAG ride coing*

Anyone crack the coding for taking a Magnetic ride S3 to a Non-Mag-ride?


----------



## Spinnetti_ (Aug 15, 2016)

949 said:


> did anyone ever get the tire circumference to work?
> i plan on getting smaller rims and the settings will need to be adjusted for it


Well, if you are just changing "rims" (wheels) then it won't matter if the tires are the right size. If you are also changing tires to a smaller diameter, there's plenty of online calculators to show you the speedo error but its negligible.


----------



## 949 (Mar 11, 2008)

coolwater said:


> I got the vagcom settings for gear display from someone that got a tcu tune. I'm guessing I will need the security access code for auto trans. Any ideas?
> 
> [02 - Auto Trans] [Adaption - 10]
> Select Single Gear Display; from top channel drop down menu
> ...


did anyone ever get this to work?


----------



## 15A34wheel (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone have the location and coding for ethanol reading via VCDS? I have a sensor but from what I understand it can be done with or without one. Ideally I can use the sensor pinned to A71 in the ECU.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

how to disable start stop in 2020 A3 8V ?
I have HEX-V2 cable


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)

Can someone share the coding for their Keyless entry? I am having an issue where it will keyless lock but wont unlock. I tried some different coding and now it wont keyless lock either. If someone could post the long coding for their set up so I can try and revert to stock that would be amazing. 

-Max


----------

